# ~November Nubbie Bubbies Testers~!!!



## kelster823

Ok soooooooooo October is ALMOST over.. and we did pretty good last month with plenty of :bfp: SOOOOO HAPPY for you all :)

Lets get those lil turkey burkey's baking this month....

Give me your test dates!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

*COME ON BEDAZZLED EGGIES STICK STICK STICK *





Nov 5th
________



Nov 6th
_________
:hugs: emandi :witch:


Nov 7th
_________
:hugs: ncmommy :witch:



Nov 10th
_________
Wannabe mam
:hugs: tryforbaby2 :witch: 
Kelster :witch:


Nov 11th
__________
:hugs: cla :witch:
:dance: babyfever02 :bfp:



Nov 12th
________



Nov 13th
________
Cariadbach
Shannon30


Nov 14th
________
Hispirts



Nov 15th
_________
DMS
:dance: Sugarfairy :bfp:



Nov 16th
_________
:hugs: grandblue :witch:


Nov 19th
_________
Duffy



Nov 20th
_________
Terri1980
:hugs: princessjulia :witch:



Nov 21st
_________
:hugs: Mpepe :witch:



Nov 22nd
_________



Nov 24th
_________
bluesky
:dance: Tigerlilies :bfp:
:hugs: hippylittlej :witch:


Nov 29th
_________
bbhopes

​


----------



## bluesky

Well done Kelster, your good at this :hugs: I dont have a date yet as not sure wether to count today as CD1 or not.


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks kelster, onto November! Kel can you make my date Nov. 27th. But quick question, if I O earlier or later, can I change the testing date? TIA


----------



## Duffy

Nov 22


----------



## kelster823

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks kelster, onto November! Kel can you make my date Nov. 27th. But quick question, if I O earlier or later, can I change the testing date? TIA


absolutely.... :winkwink:

I will update when I get home later :)


----------



## DMS

plse add me..nov 15. Thnq!


----------



## wannabe mam

Mine is 10th Nov! Thanks!


----------



## cla

can i join again please i think im due about the 11th, as ive ovd super early since the mc so fingers crossed xxx
good luck everybody xxx


----------



## kelster823

Everyone is updated... FX's sooo very crossed for you all :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey Kels!!! :hi: 
May I please be put down for November 10th, as that is when FF says my next AF is due!

Thanks Girlfriend!!


Also, I am CD20 today and had alittle more of an increase of temperature this morning, so now I am waiting to see those cross hairs everyone talks about! Sooooo exciting!!!


----------



## kelster823

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hey Kels!!! :hi:
> May I please be put down for November 10th, as that is when FF says my next AF is due!
> 
> Thanks Girlfriend!!
> 
> 
> Also, I am CD20 today and had alittle more of an increase of temperature this morning, so now I am waiting to see those cross hairs everyone talks about! Sooooo exciting!!!

I know I stalked your butt... chart looks amazing.... I bet ya tomorrow you will get those CC's....

wooooooooo hooooooooooo


----------



## tryforbaby2

Is that what amazing looks like for a chart??? I have no idea!! I am just so excited to see those lines!!! I cant wait!
Did you hear about the suspicious cargo on the planes near us. Newark and Philly??? I am very nervously waiting for the news to come back on.....:shock:


----------



## kelster823

tryforbaby2 said:


> Is that what amazing looks like for a chart??? I have no idea!! I am just so excited to see those lines!!! I cant wait!
> Did you hear about the suspicious cargo on the planes near us. Newark and Philly??? I am very nervously waiting for the news to come back on.....:shock:

yep it is a GREAT chart.. perfect O that will be confirmed... no guessing---- now those temps HAVE TO STAY UP :winkwink:

ohh shit no.... I didn't.. and when I go into the office I am right next to the Newark airport.... the planes land and take off right next to my buidling

gotta go check that one out


----------



## emandi

Hi Kelster,

can I join? My testing date will be 6th of November ...:flower:
Thank you :hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp: for all of us

emandi x


----------



## kelster823

sure can :)

I added everyone :) BEST OF LUCK

I can say I can add my name again this month... since Oct was a FLUSH out for me-- NO O confirmed.... FF confirmed an O date for me today so I am SUPPOSIVELY 7DPO today (with possibly a IP dip at 5DPO).... and at CD60 today -UGH I HATE long cycles.... this shall be fun to watch to see if I really did O...LOL My Ovacue did also say O date on Oct 22nd... hee hee hee my anniversay


----------



## mpepe32

Hi Kelster, can you please take me off for this month. I spoke with the OB's office this morning and since I'm going on the 22, I'm going to hold off ttc this month. Thanks again and GL to all the ladies here!


----------



## kelster823

mpepe32 said:


> Hi Kelster, can you please take me off for this month. I spoke with the OB's office this morning and since I'm going on the 22, I'm going to hold off ttc this month. Thanks again and GL to all the ladies here!

:hug: I wish you luck sweetie :hug: we will miss you in here this month


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks kelster...
I spoke with the OB's office this morning. I was contemplating changing my appointment I have on November 22 to January or later and give myself a few months more of ttc and hoping it would not end in a mc. Luckily, spoke to the nurse, very sympathetic and told me to come in on the 22 and talk to the dr. The doctor would rather me have testing and hold on ttc to find out if something is wrong rather than having me suffer another loss. I'm crying as I write this now. The nurse said how devastating it is to have a mc. No one else has really acknowledged this is it was comforting to hear someone esle beside me realize that. I'm so used to people's opinions of just "try again" Today I have faith. They won't do genetic testing but will do other tests after 2 mc's. So at least maybe if they find something, they can fix it and help me avoid a 3rd mc. I'll be praying all the ladies here get there BFP soon!


----------



## SugarFairy

Nice one Kelster - I've been waiting for the November one to turn up : )

Put me down for Nov 12th. Its also my birthday so please please let me get my BFP [-o&lt;


----------



## kelster823

super duper cyber hug to u......

that is wonderful to hear that a nurse was so sweet.. mine in the office are pretty good too. Just not likingmy OBGYN very much.... he is short and to the point.. get in get out...UGH

but I soo know how you feel about feeling after having two MC's... I really thought my second one was gonna be it because you hear so many stories....... the day I started to spot with the 2nd once. I couldn't breathe- I had no warning.. just went to the bathroom and there was the pink on the TP........... no cramps nothing and now 6 months later- no baby- not even NORMAL cycles...... 

Please keep us updated on yourself.....

will be thinking of you :friends:


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks kelster, I totally understand about the no warning. I'll keep everyone posted. Sending you:dust:


----------



## kelster823

good glad you will keep us updated....:hugs:

BTW-- ya'll can just call me Kel or Kellie.... well Kelster is fine too... it is a nickname :winkwink:


----------



## emandi

Thank you Kelster. Hope your FF is right.
:hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## ncmommy

Can you put me down for the 7th please? This is my first 2WW since joining, I'm so nervous!

Lots of dust to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Cariadbach

Evening ladies
Could you put me down for the 13th please :) its our first month ttc#2 again after a mmc in August!
Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Starry Night

kelster, hooray for possible "o"! Hope this is it for you! fx

mpepe, all the best. I hope the doctors find a way to help you and make your next pregnancy a happy and healthy one. Rest up and good luck for December!


----------



## bluesky

Hi Ladies hope your having a good weekend.

Well :witch: came in time for Halloween. Felt bloody awful (excuse the pun) yesterday. 

Can you pop me down for testing November 24th please Kel.

:hugs:


----------



## cla

bluesky said:


> Hi Ladies hope your having a good weekend.
> 
> Well :witch: came in time for Halloween. Felt bloody awful (excuse the pun) yesterday.
> 
> Can you pop me down for testing November 24th please Kel.
> 
> :hugs:

So she got you then, sorry Hun xxxxx


----------



## bluesky

Hi Cla, just popped to your journal to say hi. 

Yep she got me, I was feeling so positive to get preggers in oct so that I would have a baby for my birthday in July. 

Anyway gotta keep those positive thoughts going.


----------



## cla

You still have got a chance Hun xxx


----------



## kelster823

Thanks Starry :) so far so good and a really nice high temp this AM :) 

aww blue I am soo gutted for you.. Hadn't heard from you in a few days so I was HOPING...:hugs:


----------



## bluesky

I know such a shame, come on NOVEMBER yeah...........


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Is that what amazing looks like for a chart??? I have no idea!! I am just so excited to see those lines!!! I cant wait!
> Did you hear about the suspicious cargo on the planes near us. Newark and Philly??? I am very nervously waiting for the news to come back on.....:shock:
> 
> yep it is a GREAT chart.. perfect O that will be confirmed... no guessing---- now those temps HAVE TO STAY UP :winkwink:
> 
> ohh shit no.... I didn't.. and when I go into the office I am right next to the Newark airport.... the planes land and take off right next to my buidling
> 
> gotta go check that one outClick to expand...

I havent heard anything else on the subject yesterday, but then again I was away from the tv to watch the news. Have you heard anything? Wow, you have to be right next to their airport? Stay safe my love, stay safe. :hugs:

FF pinpointed my O day to CD18, which, to me, is awesome because I dtd CD15 CD17 and CD18, so I must have a chance right???



kelster823 said:


> sure can :)
> 
> I added everyone :) BEST OF LUCK
> 
> I can say I can add my name again this month... since Oct was a FLUSH out for me-- NO O confirmed.... FF confirmed an O date for me today so I am SUPPOSIVELY 7DPO today (with possibly a IP dip at 5DPO).... and at CD60 today -UGH I HATE long cycles.... this shall be fun to watch to see if I really did O...LOL My Ovacue did also say O date on Oct 22nd... hee hee hee my anniversay

OMG Kels!! Thats is fantastic! Lets hope FF is correct and that you dtd (especially on your anniversary---how perfect!) and that you did O and that you are now in the 2ww with a possible IB dip!!! Oooh I am getting excited!! Keep me posted girlfriend! 



bluesky said:


> Hi Ladies hope your having a good weekend.
> 
> Well :witch: came in time for Halloween. Felt bloody awful (excuse the pun) yesterday.
> 
> Can you pop me down for testing November 24th please Kel.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: Damnit! Down with the bloody witch! Down with her I say!


----------



## kelster823

whoooooooooo hooooooooooo lookie at that RED SOLID CC my friend.. sweet.. yippie in the TWW now.... YAY for Try!!! :dance:

well i had another higher temp today so I am going good ---today I am 8DPO..... but with ONLY :sex: on the day of O.. so I only have a slight chance.. but it only takes one lil swimmer....... 

kay need to get in the shower.. I have a few more things i need to get for my costume for tonight's party

did I tell you guys what i am going as?????


Big Daddy Pimp...

gold grill and all- I tried to get my hubby to be my bitch but he wouldn't do it=OH WELL.. LOL

https://www.xtremepartyz.com/images/male%20pimp%20purple%20california%20costume%20%20Xtreme%20Partyz%20Costume%20Fancy%20Dress.jpg


----------



## Babyfever02

Month 3 after 1st aunt flow after miscarriage.... please put me down for Nov 11th
Thanks!! :)


----------



## SugarFairy

Kel you are gonna look awesome!! Grumpy bugger refusing to go as your bitch though - now that would have been amazinng! lol


----------



## bluesky

Great costume, hope u have a fab time Kel.


----------



## kelster823

Thanks ladies.. I am excited LOL I love Halloween and getting dressed up.... :) makes me feel like a kid all over again!! :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

I hope you had a great time Kels!!! I am so excited that FF pinpointed a day for you!! How awesome! And yes, you still have a chance!!!

I am being a naughty girl and having a very strong drink right now! :drunk:

I am CD22 and have a low/hard cp, creamy cm (which seemsto be drying up now) and I am very cranky! I made this drink so strong I am fighting to keep my eyes open!!


----------



## Hispirits

hiya, can i be added, i'm gonna test on the 14th. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Terri1980

Can you add me for November 20th! Thanks :)


----------



## bluesky

Hi Ladies hope your all well and had a good weekend.

Kel how was your Halloween party?

I have been enjoying coke,choc and coffee this weekend. No booze although I may have some of our blackberry brandy we made this weekend. Then I will be back to my clean living self for ovulation. :haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

bluesky said:


> Hi Ladies hope your all well and had a good weekend.
> 
> Kel how was your Halloween party?
> 
> I have been enjoying coke,choc and coffee this weekend. No booze although I may have some of our blackberry brandy we made this weekend. Then I will be back to my clean living self for ovulation. :haha:

Sounds like you DID enjoy yourself with all the caffeine out there!!! :haha:
Sometimes we need that comfort!!! Hope af is being good to you.


----------



## bluesky

I know I went a bit crazy. You gotta enjoy some things in life.


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies

party was fun until Hubby got sick so we had to leave early :( 

and on a bigger bummer note... yep just as I figured would happen -FF took my O date away AGAIN for the 3rd time this cycle.... ooooh well I will eventually O at some point... 

Try- sounds symptons GREAT....

ok I must get to work

have a good day


----------



## tryforbaby2

bluesky said:


> I know I went a bit crazy. You gotta enjoy some things in life.

That We do!!! :) I tend to buy a nice bottle of wine when af comes and alot of comfort foods like chips and dips, meats and cheeses.....candy....etc etc.....hubby knows when I have af and no bfp when i am sprawled out with all my favorite things! 



kelster823 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> party was fun until Hubby got sick so we had to leave early :(
> 
> and on a bigger bummer note... yep just as I figured would happen -FF took my O date away AGAIN for the 3rd time this cycle.... ooooh well I will eventually O at some point...
> 
> Try- sounds symptons GREAT....
> 
> ok I must get to work
> 
> have a good day

OOOh boy what did hubbers get sick from? Is he ok? 
As much as I hate to say this Kels, I had a little inkling FF was going to do that to you AGAIN.....never fails.....I am sorry. Damn, it kinda would be nice to just get af over with and start again huh??? This must be crazy and frustrating.....:hugs: Very sorry.


----------



## kelster823

Dunno what made him sick, but I could tell he wasn't feeling well... especially when he sat down and took the wig off he was wearing :( he is ok now

yeah I knew it too but was hoping... NEVER fails with me.... :cry: 

what's going on with you?


----------



## ncmommy

Good morning ladies!

Think I am suffering from a sugar hangover this morning! Hope everyone had a great time lastnight. I did have 1/2 a glass of red wine lastnight, it was awesome!


Kels-sorry to hear about FF :hugs:

I feel like I am out this month even though it is still early, AF due Sunday. I just don't feel too positive this month. I think a lot of it is I am scared of being pregnant again. I love seeing those 2 lines and you get that one moment of happiness and then the dread sets in. 

I have been having some symptoms, I am 9-10 DPO. 

My bbs have been hurting for the past few days.
Felt sick to my stomach last night but that could be from all the candy I ate :winkwink:.
Have woken up in the middle of the night for the last 2 night STARVING...feels like my stomach is eating itself.
Waves of warmth in my abdomen (never had this before, not sure what it means).

No cramps or anything though.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hey Kelly, may I join? I just finished my first AF after my last MC. I also just started clomid so I don't know how much that will push back my normal O day but I'm thinking Nov. 24th will be safe to test.


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> Dunno what made him sick, but I could tell he wasn't feeling well... especially when he sat down and took the wig off he was wearing :( he is ok now
> 
> yeah I knew it too but was hoping... NEVER fails with me.... :cry:
> 
> what's going on with you?

I was hoping FF wasnt playing tricks :hugs:
Always in my thoughts Kels!!! :flow:

Glad Dh is feeling better!

Nothing new with me. House is a mess and I am exhausted from the very busy week and weekend we had. I am literally exhausted!


----------



## SugarFairy

Sorry Kels. Can I be a right PITA?
I've O'd late so I'll be testing 15th November instead of the 12th if AF doesn't get me first. I really am going to try to hold off on testing until then. Might get DH to hide the tests again - drove me crazy last time but at least stopped me being upset every time I got a BFN. Would be gutting to get a BFN on my b'day


----------



## kelster823

I am alright girls..... but thank you for all your kind comments :hugs:

this how I have pretty much been my entire life... I won't get into my whole long ass story--- :lol: as it is QUITE boring... but I have started to take natural progestrone cream again... so HOPEFULLY she will be here in 14 days give or take-- and then I am going to take soy again this cycle... I took it with my July cycle I THINK it worked- but I stopped taken my cream to early and things got ALL messed up= and had to start it again so I had a pretty long cycle that round.. I am gonna do it to a TEE this cycle...

everyone has been updated and Sugarfairy you are SOOO not a PITA at all--- didn't mind changing the date for ya at all :winkwink: 

I wish my hubby would HIDE my LH and HSG tests... since I am so irregular I have 100 LH and 50 PG test strips in my bathroom.. :rofl: I know horrid isn't it??? :rofl: Ebay and they were cheap...

ok off for din din 

TTYL


----------



## SugarFairy

Yep ICs all the way!!
Thanks for changing the date. I have 7 HPTs left and another 50 on the way.....
"Hi, my name's Sugar and I am addicted to peeing on sticks....." :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

> Hi, my name's Sugar and I am addicted to peeing on sticks

:rofl:

I pee on a stick a MINIMUM of 4 times a day ... :rofl:


----------



## mpepe32

bluesky said:


> Hi Ladies hope your all well and had a good weekend.
> 
> Kel how was your Halloween party?
> 
> I have been enjoying coke,choc and coffee this weekend. No booze although I may have some of our blackberry brandy we made this weekend. Then I will be back to my clean living self for ovulation. :haha:

Glad you treated your self this weekend! I have to admit I had extra coffee and chocolate this weekend!

kel - sorry to hear hubby got sick, but I bet you looked dynamite in your costume!!!!


----------



## SugarFairy

kelster823 said:


> Hi, my name's Sugar and I am addicted to peeing on sticks
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I pee on a stick a MINIMUM of 4 times a day ... :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: amazing!!! You should have shares in the stick companies lol


----------



## bluesky

Sugarfairy: Hi, my name's Sugar and I am addicted to peeing on sticks 
kelster823:I pee on a stick a MINIMUM of 4 times a day ... 

Here you go ladies. 

Addiction 

"Addiction used to be defined with regard solely to psychoactive substances for example alcohol, tobacco and other drugs. Many people now believe accommodation should be made to include psychological dependency on such things as gambling, food and peeing on a Stick!!!!"


----------



## cla

i will have to join you all as well lol


----------



## kelster823

bluesky said:


> Sugarfairy: Hi, my name's Sugar and I am addicted to peeing on sticks
> kelster823:I pee on a stick a MINIMUM of 4 times a day ...
> 
> Here you go ladies.
> 
> Addiction
> 
> "Addiction used to be defined with regard solely to psychoactive substances for example alcohol, tobacco and other drugs. Many people now believe accommodation should be made to include psychological dependency on such things as gambling, food and peeing on a Stick!!!!"

:haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: Good one Blue--- :) 

OK Cla what do you do? :lol:

Sugar I know I should.. I would be a very rich gal 

Mpepe here is a photo of me from Saturday night :winkwink:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs451.ash2/72462_1675281088985_1446205417_31767573_5904561_n.jpg


----------



## cla

i pee on to many opks and preg tests im sorry :)
loving the outfit, i hope you didnt get to drunk


----------



## tryforbaby2

LOVE IT Kels!!!! You did good girl! :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

I have a question to anyone who knows anything about temping.
I normally take my temp at 630am everyday, however this morning, I got up to pee at 400am and took my temp then 'just in case'......my temp was 98.20. I fell back asleep and again woke up at 630am and took it again at normal time and it was 98.75. HUGE difference and would make a HUGE difference on my chart! I used to first temp as I slept for several hours before taking that one, but which one should I use????

:help:
Its either going to show a dip, like it is now with the first temp, or a huge rise????


----------



## kelster823

Try:

How can I take my temperature when I have to get up in the middle of the night almost every night?
If you have to get up in the night and it is unavoidable, like having to take care of a small child, or if you have to go to the bathroom, just do the best you can. While some women notice rocky temperatures when they wake during the night, some women notice little impact. Take your temperature as close as you can to the same time each morning and choose a time that is likely to be when you have had the most sleep. For example, if your toddler wakes up every morning at 6 am, then take your temperature at that time, even if you go back to sleep. Try to avoid taking your temperature in the middle of the night, though, even if you seem to always get up at the same time in the middle of the night. Temperatures taken in the morning show a clearer biphasic curve and the time is more predictable.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Stick to your regular 6:30 temp, taking a temp early will result in lower temp by up to 0.2 degrees less for every hour and an increased temp up to 0.2 degrees more for every hour past your normal time. A half hour before or after your regular time shouldn't really matter but I'll still add or deduct 0.1 degrees when that happens.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sticking to the rule of thumb there and adding 0.5 degrees to your 4:00 temp (2 and 1/2hrs) gives you 98.70 which is darn close to your 6:30 temp so that higher temp seems accurate which is a good sign of implantation!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am going to change it to my 630am temp but I am still so confused! :haha: I mean, I know what you are saying with the temping being degree's different, but wow, you guys sure know alot about this temping thing huh??? Is that right, I should change it to my 630 temp of 98.75??? And I'll adjust my notes of my 400am temp just to show right??? Oh boy, I am a mess! 

Thank You Very Much Ladies! :)


----------



## bluesky

Kel you look so good as a Pimp. 

I have just started my chart on FF. Will see if I can stick to it, as I love a lay in at the weekend.....


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah, weekends are tough. I have to set my alarm, temp, then I go back to bed.

Since you actually did temp at 6:30, just use that time and temp. If I temp at a different time, I still enter the correct time but adjust the temp that way looking back I have a general idea of what it should be but the hollow dot is a reminder that it could be off.


----------



## tryforbaby2

I wonder if I will get a hollow dot?? Thank you so much Tiger for all your help! After all this time, I finally started bbting and I like it but I am still trying to understand it! :haha:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah, it took me months before I fully understood what my body was doing with the corresponding temps so I completely understand! What proabably help DH and I be so successful the last time was temping AND OPK's. I didn't realize until last time that I wouldn't actually get an estrogen surge until a day after my temp dropped! The two weren't in sync which was throwing me off.


----------



## mpepe32

OMG kelster, you looked amazing!!!! lol so creative!


----------



## grandbleu

This is my first TTC month after my miscarriage in late September. I'm not too hopeful to get pregnant this fast (it took us more than a year the first time!) BUT you never know:

I will test: November 16th 2010 

Thanks!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tigerlilies said:


> Yeah, it took me months before I fully understood what my body was doing with the corresponding temps so I completely understand! What proabably help DH and I be so successful the last time was temping AND OPK's. I didn't realize until last time that I wouldn't actually get an estrogen surge until a day after my temp dropped! The two weren't in sync which was throwing me off.

I see I see! Its a little exciting to temp, I believe. I always get positives on opks but they can last for up to 10 days, very dark strong positives. My cycles vary from time to time (26-40ish days) but the last one was 33 days and this one looks like I O'd on CD18, which should be a 32 day cycle then.

I plan on starting to test at either 8 or 9dpo. Last time I started getting positives at 9dpo (or 8 didnt know eactly which).

Where are you at on your cycle???



grandbleu said:


> This is my first TTC month after my miscarriage in late September. I'm not too hopeful to get pregnant this fast (it took us more than a year the first time!) BUT you never know:
> 
> I will test: November 16th 2010
> 
> Thanks!

Sorry for you loss, good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## SugarFairy

Kel you looked amazing!
And Bluesky, thats so funny. I'm not too bad I don't think..... isn't that what addicts say? heehee


----------



## tryforbaby2

My temp rose a bit again this morning. Going to do some research now to see why. Hopefully its good.....probably too early anyhow, I am only 7dpo....


----------



## grandbleu

Yipee I'm on the NOV 16th test - thanks for adding me to the list :)

tryforbaby2 - rising temp is a good thing! I don't think it's too early for that to happen. Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Tryingforbaby, you're temps are looking very good and you're only a few days from testing! Very exciting! I'm only CD7, this is my first cycle since my last MC and also my first cycle on clomid so I'm not sure what to expect. I had 23-24 day cycles with O on day 11-12 but with the clomid O will most likely be later.

Grandblue, sorry for your loss. I also lost mine in late September. Did you and DH TTC right away or did your AF come early? Just curious b.c my AF just finished a couple of days ago.


----------



## grandbleu

Tigerlilies said:


> Grandblue, sorry for your loss. I also lost mine in late September. Did you and DH TTC right away or did your AF come early? Just curious b.c my AF just finished a couple of days ago.

Tigerlilies - sorry for your recent loss as well - Mine was Sept 22nd. I got my period on Oct 18th - 26 days later. I was surprised how fast it came. My cycle is generally 28 days but once a year I'll have the random 31 or 26 day cycle so I wasn't too worried. That's why we are already TTCing (pathetically admittedly we only had sex on CD14 this month - he was away for work and we had a friend staying with us and honestly I just wasn't that inspired this first month). I'm on CD17 and I will test in about 10-12 days if I don't see AF first - maybe I'll get a miracle. The first pregnancy I had we only BDed two times so you never know...it only takes once. 

Are you going to start TTCing now? I'll try to keep up with you sending FR as well :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

:flower: Thanks Grandblue! We are going to try this month with any luck (working on a house renovation right now so hopefully there won't be any bickering the day I O!) :winkwink: Thought about trying before AF but chicken out, plus the clomid is something I felt I needed to do before TTC again. I wish you loads of luck!
:dust: to all BnB ladies!


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :hi:

HOLY MOLY Try yep yep great nooo AWESOME looking chart- lets keep those temps going up up and up


----------



## tryforbaby2

grandbleu said:


> Yipee I'm on the NOV 16th test - thanks for adding me to the list :)
> 
> tryforbaby2 - rising temp is a good thing! I don't think it's too early for that to happen. Good luck and baby dust!

I hear its a good thing, but I found a thread online where a woman said that rising temps dont mean anything sometimes and sometimes they do. So now I will just wait and see......I tend to crash a few days before af and just cry.....and then I brush myself off and step back up again!!! 

:dust:



Tigerlilies said:


> Tryingforbaby, you're temps are looking very good and you're only a few days from testing! Very exciting! I'm only CD7, this is my first cycle since my last MC and also my first cycle on clomid so I'm not sure what to expect. I had 23-24 day cycles with O on day 11-12 but with the clomid O will most likely be later.
> 
> Grandblue, sorry for your loss. I also lost mine in late September. Did you and DH TTC right away or did your AF come early? Just curious b.c my AF just finished a couple of days ago.

:dust: and Good Luck!!!



kelster823 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> HOLY MOLY Try yep yep great nooo AWESOME looking chart- lets keep those temps going up up and up

I hope they will go up and stay up and end in a bfp......but I am trying so hard to not get my hopes up over my temps......


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tiger, are you using opks????

Kels, is anything new going on with your cycle??? Thinking of you..... :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> Kels, is anything new going on with your cycle??? Thinking of you

not a flucking thing.... I started back up on my progestrone cream 2 days ago so she will be here HOPEFULLY within 2 weeks- everytime I have used it she shows up- hoping that one of these times it will JUMP START me back up again like it did back in March when we got pregnant :)

well just keep the PMA going- cause I SURE have it going on over here for you :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

tryforbaby2 said:


> Tiger, are you using opks????

I did for the first time in July and we got PG after three cycles of TTC after my first MC so I'm hoping that the OPK's will do by us right again!


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> Kels, is anything new going on with your cycle??? Thinking of you
> 
> not a flucking thing.... I started back up on my progestrone cream 2 days ago so she will be here HOPEFULLY within 2 weeks- everytime I have used it she shows up- hoping that one of these times it will JUMP START me back up again like it did back in March when we got pregnant :)
> 
> well just keep the PMA going- cause I SURE have it going on over here for you :hugs:Click to expand...


Grrrr! That damn AF playing games! Two weeks is a long wait to wait to bring her on but damn Kels, you have the strength of a bull, girlfriend. you are strong and sweet! :hugs: It makes me so mad that this has to go on like this for you. Hope it comes and goes quickly and you have a short bd filled cycle that ends in a bfp! As always............thinking of you :cloud9:


Tigerlilies said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Tiger, are you using opks????
> 
> I did for the first time in July and we got PG after three cycles of TTC after my first MC so I'm hoping that the OPK's will do by us right again!Click to expand...

Oooooo :dance: Sounds good!!! Which brand of opk's do you currently use???


----------



## Tigerlilies

I went all out on that and got the clear blue digitals. I also prefer peeing in a cup instead of POAS since it takes a while for the digi to stop blinking....or start blinking....Man, 3mon go by and I can't even remember how it works! But with the cup I don't have to worry about keeping the flow going long enough. :winkwink:


----------



## bluesky

:hi: Hi Ladies 

Hope your all well! AF is still here for me, since mc my AF seems to last longer than it did before. Im only spotting but its just so annoying. I know I have to accept that our bodies wont the same after a mc.

Anyway im well prepared have my clearblue ov digi's and some pre seed ready for some serious BDing. Poor DH, he is training hard for a race then I make him have loads of :sex: :haha:

This thread has great PMA so I have a great feeling for us all this month.

Everything crossed xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

bluesky said:


> This thread has great PMA so I have a great feeling for us all this month.
> 
> Everything crossed xxx

I second that! And Good Luck with BDing! (it's a great cardio workout!) :winkwink:


----------



## cla

morning everybody ??? is everyboding doing enough bding ???


----------



## grandbleu

Morning - Not enough BD going on here but it's my first month TTC after my miscarriage...we'll see...it only takes once ;)


----------



## cla

i know how you feel we havent done much eitherso everything crossed xx


----------



## grandbleu

Cla - 

The time I got pregnant we only had sex twice so there's always a chance...I'm a firm believer in it only takes once :) (I'd better be because that's all we did this month - pathetic, I know...I just haven't been inspired...been hard since our loss). Next cycle (unless we get our little miracle) we will definitely try harder and I'll start temping again...just couldn't be bothered this first month.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tigerlilies said:


> I went all out on that and got the clear blue digitals. I also prefer peeing in a cup instead of POAS since it takes a while for the digi to stop blinking....or start blinking....Man, 3mon go by and I can't even remember how it works! But with the cup I don't have to worry about keeping the flow going long enough. :winkwink:


My cycle is getting back to normal now after 4 months after my MC. I had the most rockin' cm ever before my MC and before getting pregnant, and it just started to come back now this cycle! 

I always pee in a cup too!!! I used digi opks for months and months but the habit became very costly, soI switched back to answer brand strips. I get a good reading on them anyway.



bluesky said:


> :hi: Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope your all well! AF is still here for me, since mc my AF seems to last longer than it did before. Im only spotting but its just so annoying. I know I have to accept that our bodies wont the same after a mc.
> 
> Anyway im well prepared have my clearblue ov digi's and some pre seed ready for some serious BDing. Poor DH, he is training hard for a race then I make him have loads of :sex: :haha:
> 
> This thread has great PMA so I have a great feeling for us all this month.
> 
> Everything crossed xxx


A does mine last forever after my MC; It last up to 10 days now, blah.....

As it was mentioned above: Its a great Cardio workout!!! :sex:

:dust:



cla said:


> morning everybody ??? is everyboding doing enough bding ???

Good Morning!!! :hi:

I only BD'd 3 times this cycle, and I am very irritable lately, so no bding!!! :lol:
How are you??? 2DPO? Is that correct? Have you gotten enough BD in?



AFM, I see a bit of a temp drop this morning. Don't know what that means, but I am trying to remain positive for this cycle, as I do for every single cycle. Just want my :bfp: already!


----------



## cla

hopefully you have done it then hunx 
im sorry about your loss xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: Not pathetic.......normal!!! :)

After months and months of TTC I just feel like doing it just when O is right here....and of course throughout the month as we can, but no immense pressure!!! :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

tryforbaby2 said:


> AFM, I see a bit of a temp drop this morning. Don't know what that means, but I am trying to remain positive for this cycle, as I do for every single cycle. Just want my :bfp: already!

tryforbaby2 - I stalked your chart and I saw your slight dip but nothing to worry about...there's always slight variations in a chart no matter what. I understand how you feel though...I like when they stay up and up :). I'm trying to remain positive as well. Hopefully November will be a BFP month for most of us! It's my birthday month so it would be such a blessing :)


----------



## cla

i havent got a clue where iam in this cycle i think iam 2dpo. we have only bd a couple of times hopefully at the right times but im not holding much hope.
sorry i know tmi ive just been to the toilet and ive got brown cm, i cant bloody believe it


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :)

Try bubba- no worries that could be an IP dip which is awesome-- just wait and I HATE waiting....

Cla honey that also could be IP bleeding.. if you are only 2DPO.... 

grand- that would be AWESOME a beautiful birthday surprise :)

AFM- yep temps UP as suspected- gotta love progestrone cream--- so I know the witch will be here next week.... JUST PRAY this jump starts me back up again :)

kay gotta get to back to work- in the office today

TTYL


----------



## cla

oh i really dont know where iam this cycle. i know faint lines are neg on opks but ive only had one proper neg this cycle as im still getting lines. they are only a bit litter then the main line


----------



## kelster823

Then maybe O spotting? 

I really never had a true BLAZING positive OPK--- in fact the month I got PG--- I O'd on cycle day 18 (my OPK was not even half blazing positive- only a little streak on the end) and FF confirmed for me.....

I do HATE OPK's---- I have the Ovacue (saliva monitor) and that thing has giving me SOOO many days as my most fertile- I just don't know what to think anymore


DON'T GIVE UP SWEETIE :hugs:


----------



## cla

i wont you lot can keep me sane lol
i just want to get preg so i wont have to have tests xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Tryforbaby, I agree with with Kel, I think it's an implantation dip! So Sunday would be a good day to test!

Completely agree with Grandbleu, I only did it once when I got PG the first time so you never know!


----------



## emandi

Hello all :flower:,
I am sorry, I'm out. :witch: got me
Thank you Kelster :hugs:

:bfp::dust::bfp: for all


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry Emandi.....


----------



## kelster823

emandi said:


> Hello all :flower:,
> I am sorry, I'm out. :witch: got me
> Thank you Kelster :hugs:
> 
> :bfp::dust::bfp: for all

I am very GUTTED for you honey :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

yep 8DPO can certainly be an IP temp dip.... I had mine on 9DPO back in March :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Does a dip have to go back up to mean an Implantation dip?? So much I read online says you can either have a dip or not. Todays thursday, wondering if I should buy a few dollar tests to take each day for 'shits and giggles'.

Thanks for the advice.......bbt is confusing I guess until you have done it awhile!

How are you getting on Tiger??


----------



## tryforbaby2

emandi said:


> Hello all :flower:,
> I am sorry, I'm out. :witch: got me
> Thank you Kelster :hugs:
> 
> :bfp::dust::bfp: for all

:hugs: so sorry emandi


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :flower:,
> I am sorry, I'm out. :witch: got me
> Thank you Kelster :hugs:
> 
> :bfp::dust::bfp: for all
> 
> I am very GUTTED for you honey :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> yep 8DPO can certainly be an IP temp dip.... I had mine on 9DPO back in March :)Click to expand...

ahaha sorry I feel like a dummy asking such goofy questions!!! I seen your temps rising? Good thing??


----------



## tryforbaby2

grandbleu said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I see a bit of a temp drop this morning. Don't know what that means, but I am trying to remain positive for this cycle, as I do for every single cycle. Just want my :bfp: already!
> 
> tryforbaby2 - I stalked your chart and I saw your slight dip but nothing to worry about...there's always slight variations in a chart no matter what. I understand how you feel though...I like when they stay up and up :). I'm trying to remain positive as well. Hopefully November will be a BFP month for most of us! It's my birthday month so it would be such a blessing :)Click to expand...

That would be a lovely birthday present!!! :cloud9:



cla said:


> i havent got a clue where iam in this cycle i think iam 2dpo. we have only bd a couple of times hopefully at the right times but im not holding much hope.
> sorry i know tmi ive just been to the toilet and ive got brown cm, i cant bloody believe it

I agree with Kels. Maybe O spotting? Brown blood is old blood correct??It just might have made its way down now. Fingers crossed! xxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Tryforbaby, yeah the temp usually goes back up

I'm doing alright, impatiently waiting to O! Thanks for asking! I think between the clomid and the rainy cold weather we're having here is dragging me down though, it would be so nice to be at home instead of work, sit near the fire and either veg in front of the TV or read.....(sigh)


----------



## kelster823

not a dummie for asking ?'s.... yep if it is a TRUE IP dip then the temps will go back up again- but it also can happen if you are not PG..... 

buy some for sh*ts and giggles...Very EXCITED FOR YOU

yes my temps are going up but only because I am taking the progestrone cream..... once I stop, they will go back down and :witch: will be here :winkwink:


----------



## bluesky

emandi said:


> Hello all :flower:,
> I am sorry, I'm out. :witch: got me
> Thank you Kelster :hugs:
> 
> :bfp::dust::bfp: for all

:hugs: emandi, sorry she got you.

Im off to London for a couple of days so wont be on. Bit of retail therapy :thumbup:

Hope u all have a good weekend. 

xx


----------



## kelster823

Blue you have a WONDERFUL time in London.... Never been- but I live REAL close to NYC.... :) been there numerous times


----------



## bluesky

Thanks Kel, Oh my goodness I love NYC. Went there this time last year for the first time. Had an amazing time. Cant wait to go back. Your sooooo lucky to live there. If I could live in any big city it would be there.


----------



## kelster823

my office is across the river from NYC--- :) so I look at it all the time.... :lol:

to drive about 45 minutes-train bout an hour..... 

you just go and ENJOY and RELAX!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## bluesky

Im very envious now... Will catch up with you all on Sunday

:dust: all round xxxx


----------



## SugarFairy

Have a good time blue x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Looks like my temps took a nose dive this morning, but I should point out my lack of sleep is possibly the culprit???

I lost my baby brother last night to suicide. I think all of us in the family are traumatized and cant think right now. I want going to say anything on here but I think I should justify my lack of sleep with an explanation.

I am very sad even though we werent very close, hardly seen him in my entire life, his father had custody of him growing up and just recently he started getting more involved in the family. He was 21 years old, and has 9 month old son.
I am very sorry to bring this thread down today, but please only happy thoughts anyway. This is where I come to get away from today.


I went to bed at midnight (normally bed time is 930 or 10pm) and woke up over an hour early at 520ish (give or take 5 mins). No use going back to sleep, when I have to get up in 45 mins anyway.

If anyone has any thoughts on adjusting my chart or temp, I would appreciate it. If not, well, I'd appreciate that too.
Took a hpt last night and bfn.


----------



## kelster823

tryforbaby2 said:


> Looks like my temps took a nose dive this morning, but I should point out my lack of sleep is possibly the culprit???
> 
> I lost my baby brother last night to suicide. I think all of us in the family are traumatized and cant think right now. I want going to say anything on here but I think I should justify my lack of sleep with an explanation.
> 
> I am very sad even though we werent very close, hardly seen him in my entire life, his father had custody of him growing up and just recently he started getting more involved in the family. He was 21 years old, and has 9 month old son.
> I am very sorry to bring this thread down today, but please only happy thoughts anyway. This is where I come to get away from today.
> 
> 
> I went to bed at midnight (normally bed time is 930 or 10pm) and woke up over an hour early at 520ish (give or take 5 mins). No use going back to sleep, when I have to get up in 45 mins anyway.
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts on adjusting my chart or temp, I would appreciate it. If not, well, I'd appreciate that too.
> Took a hpt last night and bfn.



OMG sweetie I am just sooo sorry to hear this OMG huge HUGS pumpkin.....no matter if you didn't see him often he is still your brother :hugs: :hugs:

as for your temps--- today I would NOT COUNT---- you had to much on your mind- stress- lack of sleep-just make sure you note that in the lil comment boxie thing and the :bfn: you are only 9DPO give it some time...

my thoughts are with you and your entire family :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Tryforbaby, my deepest sympathy for you and your family, really honey, I lost a 15 year old cousin that way too and it's devastating. It breaks my heart that your brother was so sad that he felt that was his only relief. Massive hugs! My prayers are with you.

I agree with Kel, don't even count today. If you're able to sleep tonight and temp your regular time tomorrow, just go with that. Besides, your temp, even though it's off, is still above the line!


----------



## Shannon30

I'll be testing Nov. 13th!!!! Hoping it works!
Shannon


----------



## mpepe32

OM heavens try, so sorry for your loss. That is so horrible.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am still awaiting anything further on what is going to happen next. Alot of crazy and disturbing details, so maybe isolating myself isnt a good idea right now. I am going to continue on normally until I know more.

Thank You Guys for the support. I am very upset he felt that was his only way out. I have been doing some suicide research and it seems he may not have wanted to die but may not have wanted to live. If that makes sense to anyone? They want to be somewhere in the middle. 

I am going to try to go to bed early tonight.


----------



## SugarFairy

God try I'm so sorry
Big *hugs* for you sweetie. A colleague did that a couple of years back. We weren't even close and I was still deeply effected. Thinking of you and your family tonight x


----------



## mpepe32

try, I suffered depression for a many years and it runs in my family. Although, I know nothing will make you feel better at this point, I can understand your brother when I was at my lowest and when you feel that way, you can't see anything good or see it the way a person who isn't depressed sees things and sometimes there is nothing anyone can do or say to intervene. Ironically at work today, one of the men I work with just had his son run away for the 2nd time and texted him mom saying he was going to commit suicide. He hasn't been found yet. His photo has been posted on the news. This is his second time running away and he is only 14. He was hospitalized once before and released. I'm praying for both of you tonight.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh My Mpepe! I hope they find that little boy. Suicide is not a joking matter and should never be taken lightly ---- even if it is a "boy who cried wolf" situation. You never ever know when its really it. Ya know, bipolar, suicidal thoughts, successful suicide and severe depression DOES run in my family. My Mom's mother shot herself when my momwas 3 months old after having to bury her 9 year old son from leukemia - My mom has attempted suicide several times and is on medications for manic depression - My sister had purposely speed her car into a an 18 wheeler hoping to die because her husband caught her cheating on him - My youngest sister threatens suicide all the time and is on meds - For years (years ago) I was diagnosed with SAD and GAD and was on medication. I stopped taking meds on my own and have learned to deal with my anxiety, which is under control. A distant uncle of my mom's also hung himself in his daughters garage while she was away on her honeymoon.

Its a disease that most people dont take seriously until its too late. And for my brother, it IS too late. They found a note for his ex girlfriend. Dont know the details yet.

I just wish for him to rest in peace.


----------



## SugarFairy

:hugs: x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thank You....no news yet.

Regarding FF, my temp is up again so yesterdays temp must be way off!

How is everyone?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thinking of you.......I saw your chart, so far so good. I just hope during this difficult time you are doing okay.

AFM, I started Robitussin today to thin out my CM b.c clomid can gum it up. Trying desperately to talk myself out of starting my OPK today, seems more logical to start tomorrow on CD11 but I'm getting anxious.


----------



## tryforbaby2

ahhhh what the heck right? why not start the opk? When do you usually O? Unless you are using the digi's, they get pricey!


----------



## mpepe32

Try - Despite your circumstances you are very strong for being able to deal with things especially without meds. I stopped taking my medication in the spring because I had already had 1 mc and didn't want to risk another but I couldn't avoid it and it happened anyways. 

Good luck everyone this month!


----------



## hippylittlej

I'm testing 24th November (after I am due). I'm wondering if I should test with opk this month as I am unsure what is going on after the MC. My cycles have changed to 31 days and I think my ovulation has changed too.


----------



## tryforbaby2

mpepe32 said:


> Try - Despite your circumstances you are very strong for being able to deal with things especially without meds. I stopped taking my medication in the spring because I had already had 1 mc and didn't want to risk another but I couldn't avoid it and it happened anyways.
> 
> Good luck everyone this month!

Thanks.....sometimes my anxiety gets to me hard....but I try and plow through it and remember that it fades in and out and Ill be fine! 

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Duffy

Uhhhhh I'm still not even OVU I'm beginning to think this may not be my month ): but we are trying super hard!


----------



## bbhopes

Please add me for the 21st. BABY DUST ALL ROUND.... thank you


----------



## bluesky

Hi everyone,

Had a lovely time in london. 

Try im so sorry to hear your sad news. I hope you are looking after yourself. :hugs:


----------



## SugarFairy

Welcome to all the newbies!

Try I hope you're doing OK x


----------



## cla

Afternoon ladies xxx


----------



## SugarFairy

Hey cla, hope you're doing ok. Did you decide to jump straight back in?


----------



## cla

Yep there is nothing stopping me lol


----------



## SugarFairy

:hugs: Good on you!
Good luck!


----------



## cla

Thanks Hun and you too xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Spotting and temp is up, af not due for 4 days.....never spotted before af..........this sucks......must be all the stress :(


----------



## ncmommy

The witch got me, off to next month!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry to read about AF ncmommy.

Tryforbaby, :hugs:


----------



## cla

im sorry for any afs xxx
hows everybody getting on ???


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry that the witch had come to those who have gotten her :( ......Who really wants to move onto a december thread anyway???......totally sucks......

AFM, temp is still up, bfn and negative opk......now I am just waiting.....


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: ncmommy.

Fingers crossed for you Try


----------



## cla

god is this draging or is it just me


----------



## kelster823

Hi ladies- hope everyone had a nice weekend

Try - still thinking of you sweetheart :hugs: !!!! and chart is still looking good :) 

NC- sooo sorry the dam witch got you :hugs:

Blue- glad you had a nice time in London

AFM- not much going on- had a very busy weekend- and goign to be another VERY busy week for me this week.. lots of OT for work and getting ready for a big party we are having here on Sunday----- 


ok have a great Monday

be back later


----------



## cla

Well all I've got to report is my cervix is really high and I keep getting intergestion. I haven't got a clue how many dpo Iam as my opks have been playing silly buggers with me lol


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm O today so hoping to catch an eggy!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya Kels! Has your progesterone cream started working yet? Oooh a party huh?! Have a great time and a few beers for me! As I will also being having a few beers for me! :rofl:

Losing a sibling this way is horrible and the family is continuing to fight each other and everything. My mom (who was never ever there for him) took it upon herself to plan his funeral without any input or anything from anyone in the family. She is being selfish and playing a good mom, which she never was. I have been so stressed the past week, I have harldy eaten much (maybe a meal a day....maybe) and no wonder I am spotting.....this stress is hurting me!!! 

Ahhh I feel better now for blowing off some steam......thanks girls for listening to me whine.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Luck Tiger!!! Catch that eggy! :spermy:


----------



## kelster823

Cla sounds good FX's for ya

Tiger- whoo hoo catch that eggie and be-dazzle the crap outta it

Try- oh hun- sooo not needed stress for you- I am so VERY SORRY you are going thru this :hugs:

nothing yet- not done taking my cream- 7more days of it.. but I soo know it is working (1. it ALWAYS DOES) and my CM is sooo dang creamy it is crazy- which that means progestrone is higher.... :af: will be here next week.. YAY... I know crazy BUT YAY... this cycle way to frigin long.. CD70 for me today BLLLAHHHHH


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh My Gosh Kels, yes way too long!!! 

Hmmm, even though my temp is still higher but I am spotting, wouldnt that mean something about my progesterone???


----------



## kelster823

it could be sweet... it could be but I am def not an expert on that....

yeah way to long.... def not my longest though..:winkwink:


----------



## tryforbaby2

my goodness! that would drive me crazy!! I got super frustrated when I would get a 40-45 cycle!!! :hugs:


So I browsed through some charts with spotting and pregnancy and now it gives me hope because some of them also had negative hpts too until their af was due or right after. Damn.....I didnt want to get my hopes up though......


----------



## Tigerlilies

I didn't get a BFP last time until 13dpo and even then the line was faint so I still have hope for you Try! I just wish you didn't have to go thru this with your family, esp during this delicate time of a possibly beanie getting snuggled in! Is there anyone you could talk to to help deal with the amount of stress you're having to cope with?


----------



## grandbleu

Tigerlilies - have fun BDing and catch that egg today!

I'm still in the TWW and hoping for a BFP :) don't feel at all pregnant but then I didn't the month I actually got pregnant so doesn't really mean much. Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tigerlilies said:


> I didn't get a BFP last time until 13dpo and even then the line was faint so I still have hope for you Try! I just wish you didn't have to go thru this with your family, esp during this delicate time of a possibly beanie getting snuggled in! Is there anyone you could talk to to help deal with the amount of stress you're having to cope with?


My husband is a great support system, and so is my church, who I havent mentioned this too yet. But after everything is done with him, I will join a group for grieving loss of family members.

I always swear I see faint lines on the tests every cycle since my mc, but the dollar tree tests have evaps every time for me.....If no af by wednesday or thursday I will get a good test!

But I dont pregnant at all either. No nothing.....lol

But with all this going on, I wish to either get a bfp now or af, just so I know if I should sleep and relax to get through this or go buy a nice bottle of wine and get through this......crazy!!!



grandbleu said:


> Tigerlilies - have fun BDing and catch that egg today!
> 
> I'm still in the TWW and hoping for a BFP :) don't feel at all pregnant but then I didn't the month I actually got pregnant so doesn't really mean much. Good luck to everyone :)

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies it sounds like a promising month for all of us, sending you all baby dust catch that EGG lol.


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's so awesome about the support system Try, I'm so glad!


----------



## Tigerlilies

grandbleu said:


> Tigerlilies - have fun BDing and catch that egg today!
> 
> I'm still in the TWW and hoping for a BFP :) don't feel at all pregnant but then I didn't the month I actually got pregnant so doesn't really mean much. Good luck to everyone :)

Good luck sweety!!!!! :dust:


----------



## SugarFairy

Good luck Tiger!
And try I hope this is it for you - some good news after a terrible week :hugs:

AFM when checking my CP earlier I found pink discharge and my backs been aching most of the day. It doesn't feel like AF pain, feels really strange, a proper dull ache in my lower back and belly. I'm 7DPO. If this is AF arriving early I'm going to be mighty p*ssed off as that would put me at an 8 day LP in the first cycle I actually get a positive OPK since mc :nope:


----------



## tryforbaby2

sugar, doesnt most IB happen between 7 and 10dpo???
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I agree, it could be implantation!!!!


----------



## Duffy

Yeap a really strong chance of implantation too!!!


----------



## SugarFairy

Thanks guys :flower: :hugs:
Thats made me feel better. Still a bit of discoloured cm this morning but hardly anything. Still feeling strange though. FXed that its implantation and not the witch

ETA - I just checked my CP - its so high I can't even reach it! Thats a good thing right? I'm now 8DPO


----------



## cla

sugar fingers crossed for you xxx
well my spotting as got heavier, i really want to scream why cant i be normal. this cycl i really havent got a clue where iam


----------



## tryforbaby2

Cla, I am so sorry, wish I could help! :hugs:

Sugar, fingers crossed for you!

AFM, :witch: is on her way into my life again. When is she going to realize that she is not welcome??

I checked my temp this morning and it dropped again slightly, still above coverline but I also checked CP and got some dark pink colored cm and some light brown cm, so this is the end of cycle 16 and on to another dreadful cycle. BLAH!!.....As soon as she comes on full flow, I'll let you know to update.

I wonder why I am spotting this month before my period when since the mc I have been spotting for days after???


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm sorry Try. :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies--:hi:

Cla- grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hun but until she is full blown :hugs: 

Try same with you girl...:hugs:

DANG IT ladies I am gutted for you.... 

Sugar- sounds good :)

Tiger morning sweets

AFM-------------I am SPOTTING.................YAY Spotting- morning CM check and there was blood mixed in with my CM-nothing on the TP yet.....................but ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh what a frigin RELIEF 

soo Try and Cla- looks like we are on the same cycle.... they say the more u hang out with people- the more your cycles will be in sync

soo I am going SOY this cycle.... gonna take one more pill then I did with my July cycle....I am determined to pop a frigin eggie out

kay I will be back to check you on ladies


----------



## Tigerlilies

Morning Kel! I hope your body will cooperate this month! :dust: for that eggy!!!!


----------



## cla

So hopefully our cycles will be the same, still waiting for the witch to land.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Kels! Hooray for spotting! Off to a better, productive and hopefully a shorter cycle! I think you, Cla and myslef will be cycle buddies to test in December. So now look at that we need to make a december thread already. Will have to start thinking of some really cutsy winter thread names!!!


----------



## kelster823

yep it's getting more now.. still really nuttin on the TP but it's there.... YIPPIE.. the cream worked much quicker this time then it did back in Aug.....

So I will say CD1 will be tomorrow

Hmm December thread already girl.. :rofl: we'll wait til mid November

I was thinking 
December's LiL Gifts- 
December's LiL Packages-
December's LIL Stockin' Stuffers


----------



## mpepe32

kel, you are so creative! Hi everyone, DH and I ended up giving it one last go this cycle before I go to see the ob but my hopes aren't up. I hope I can be added to the December thread but I have a question, can you still ttc while going for tests or not?


----------



## cla

I like the stocking stuffer name


----------



## cla

mpepe32 said:


> kel, you are so creative! Hi everyone, DH and I ended up giving it one last go this cycle before I go to see the ob but my hopes aren't up. I hope I can be added to the December thread but I have a question, can you still ttc while going for tests or not?

I'm having tests as well, I have to go to the hospital 1st December. 
Nobody as said not too!
When are you having tests ???


----------



## mpepe32

cla, I don't know how soon after I have my appointment I can go for tests. It's kind of bitter sweet because I want to get the tests over with ASAP but sad that if I do it's December and what a rotten and stressful Christmas will I have? Can I ask what tests you typically get done for repeat mc's?


----------



## kelster823

mpepe32 said:


> kel, you are so creative! Hi everyone, DH and I ended up giving it one last go this cycle before I go to see the ob but my hopes aren't up. I hope I can be added to the December thread but I have a question, can you still ttc while going for tests or not?

so glad to see you haven't given up sweetie and to see you back :hugs:

I surely don't see WHY you would have to stop TTC just because of testing.... 

Cla- I like the lil stockin stuffers too :winkwink:


----------



## bluesky

Hi :hi:

Kels yipee that your AF is on the way.

Big :hugs: to you Try. I had a really strange af last month, spotted for 2 days before AF came, I wonder if my body was trying to do something. Getting prepared for the next month maybe I hope.

Cla, whats going on with that body of yours. bless you hun.

Hey mpepe32 glad you are still giving it a go. 

When I had my tests done I did wait to ttc again, just in case I fell before getting the results and then find out I had something wrong with me. But I didnt have anything wrong so perhaps I should have just got on with it. Oh who knows...... 

AFM- well I bd last eve. Again I have a tiny bit of spotting today, will tell doc when I see her as this has happened the last 2 months. I have a pelvic scan on Thursday morning to check if all ok.


----------



## cla

mpepe32 said:


> cla, I don't know how soon after I have my appointment I can go for tests. It's kind of bitter sweet because I want to get the tests over with ASAP but sad that if I do it's December and what a rotten and stressful Christmas will I have? Can I ask what tests you typically get done for repeat mc's?

When I go I don't know what to expect, I get my bloods back from my doctors on Thursday so I'm hoping that says somthing. All I know is if they can't find anything wrong with me they will check my oh.


----------



## cla

BlueSky I don't know it must be my age. Keith said he is trading me in for a newer model lol
What time is doctors appointment??


----------



## bluesky

Ha, I think DH would love a younger newer model......

Its at 9.20am. 

Question to all

How often do you BD around your fertile days???


----------



## cla

Everyday if he can be bothered bloody men


----------



## Tigerlilies

Kel, I agree, stocking stuffers is adorable!

Mpepe, unless you think you could have a clotting disorder, I say just go for it. There is rarely something genetically wrong with the parents, it usually just random bad luck and stress!

Blue, unfortunately we only did it the day before and the day I O this time. DH is an every other dayer so that's about all we can muster.


----------



## SugarFairy

bluesky said:


> Question to all
> 
> How often do you BD around your fertile days???

DH doesn't have a particularly high sex drive so we tend to be every other day and then I have to pratically beg lol. This month though every day for 3 days before ov - just lucky. I have random length cycles so don't know when I'm going to O anyway until the OPK tells me


----------



## bluesky

Thanks ladies, im sitting here umming and ahhing wether to do it again 2nite or wait till tomo. DH says whatever!


----------



## kelster823

LOL he is sitting there saying what ever....:lol:

well mine is up in age... 41-- so I get the "I ain't like I use to be" bit ALL the time

when I "think" I am O'ing I get him every other day.. when I got PG in March- I did the deed the day OF and the day after..... and I know it was one of those days because during that week- he worked ungodly OT hours- and didn't get it in when I wanted too.... I made him one day come home- after working 18 hours straight... do the deed and let him go right to sleep


----------



## cla

Do it do it lol


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks kel, bluesky and tiger! As far as frequency goes, last month DH and I b'd every day but I O'd really late and I think he was out of juice by the time I O'd lol (like over a week or so late)and we were both really sore lol so this month, we did every other day. I don't think it's an issue to bd every day of your OH's sperm count is okay but I just could risk what happened last month so I spread it out to every other day.

Baby dust to all of you wonderful ladies!


----------



## kelster823

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks kel, bluesky and tiger! As far as frequency goes, last month DH and I b'd every day but I O'd really late and I think he was out of juice by the time I O'd lol (like over a week or so late)and we were both really sore lol so this month, we did every other day. I don't think it's an issue to bd every day of your OH's sperm count is okay but I just could risk what happened last month so I spread it out to every other day.
> 
> Baby dust to all of you wonderful ladies!

have you tried pre-seed? my hubby loves it

Cla- :rofl:


----------



## bluesky

kelster823 said:


> LOL he is sitting there saying what ever....:lol:
> 
> well mine is up in age... 41-- so I get the "I ain't like I use to be" bit ALL the time
> 
> when I "think" I am O'ing I get him every other day.. when I got PG in March- I did the deed the day OF and the day after..... and I know it was one of those days because during that week- he worked ungodly OT hours- and didn't get it in when I wanted too.... I made him one day come home- after working 18 hours straight... do the deed and let him go right to sleep

Poor bloke, I bet he slept well that evening!! 




cla said:


> Do it do it lol

 :haha: you make me laugh Cla

Well we are now off to bed!!!! :blush:


----------



## cla

When we use it he says he can't feel anything because Iam to wet


----------



## cla

You dirty girl, remember think of england xxx


----------



## bluesky

I bought some pre, used it for the first time last night and it was very good.


----------



## kelster823

really??? do ya use to much? I only use a small amount- LOL I would never use the amount they say too.. crips LOL that would be a slip and slide event.. :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

bluesky said:


> I bought some pre, used it for the first time last night and it was very good.

weeeeeeeeeeee doggie :rofl:

have fuuuuuuuuuuuun :winkwink:


----------



## bluesky

cla said:


> You dirty girl, remember think of england xxx

or David Beckham!!!


----------



## cla

It's in a packet so I use the lot, no wonder he disappears lol


----------



## cla

Ohhhhh that's naughty but good ha ha


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> It's in a packet so I use the lot, no wonder he disappears lol

OMG--- Cla---:rofl:-- mine comes with lil tubies and you squirt the lubie in the tubie then up in der.... and I do such a small amount but enough because I don't produce enough EWCM


----------



## mpepe32

kel, I've been using preseed since February and it's been a miracle. I also have found that the EPO and robitussin is great for my CM! But the reality is that I would make a rotten porn star and would start complaining after a week! lol


----------



## cla

Things us ladies do


----------



## mpepe32

cla said:


> Things us ladies do

you got that right!:thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

mpepe32 said:


> kel, I've been using preseed since February and it's been a miracle. I also have found that the EPO and robitussin is great for my CM! But the reality is that I would make a rotten porn star and would start complaining after a week! lol

LOL omg mpepe...................... so would I -- just get it OVER with already

things we DO and talk about.. LOL


----------



## mpepe32

kelster823 said:


> mpepe32 said:
> 
> 
> kel, I've been using preseed since February and it's been a miracle. I also have found that the EPO and robitussin is great for my CM! But the reality is that I would make a rotten porn star and would start complaining after a week! lol
> 
> LOL omg mpepe...................... so would I -- just get it OVER with already
> 
> things we DO and talk about.. LOLClick to expand...

:haha::rofl:


----------



## cla

Well bluesky must have gone for some lovin ;)


----------



## bluesky

You all make me laugh so much! Im off now for some great :sex:


----------



## mpepe32

Sending you good vibes to catch that egg bluesky!

Have a good night everyone, I'm signing off for today and going home to make dinner and relax!


----------



## bluesky

cla said:


> Well bluesky must have gone for some lovin ;)

Now going ha ha....... gotta Iron DH a top for work first thou...... How romantic!!


----------



## cla

Legs up in the air xxx 
Speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## mpepe32

cla said:


> Legs up in the air xxx
> Speak to you tomorrow xxx

And pillow under the butt lol:thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

a$$ on a pillow Blue

yep me too I gotta get my work done- then it is off to the grocery store BLECK


----------



## bluesky

Thanks girls. I really am now going........ 

Dont forget Bicycle legs


----------



## SugarFairy

Heehee you ladies...... :rofl:


----------



## princessjulia

hi plz can u put me down for 20th november thanks hun


----------



## Tigerlilies

:rofl: you ladies crack me up! I hope you had a good night Blue! :winkwink:

Welcome Julia!


----------



## cla

morning everybody xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> yep it's getting more now.. still really nuttin on the TP but it's there.... YIPPIE.. the cream worked much quicker this time then it did back in Aug.....
> 
> So I will say CD1 will be tomorrow
> 
> Hmm December thread already girl.. :rofl: we'll wait til mid November
> 
> I was thinking
> December's LiL Gifts-
> December's LiL Packages-
> December's LIL Stockin' Stuffers


I like the stocking the best as well! Finally you'll be able to start full flow and start CD1!!! Hooray!!! :)



cla said:


> BlueSky I don't know it must be my age. Keith said he is trading me in for a newer model lol
> What time is doctors appointment??

:rofl:



bluesky said:


> Thanks ladies, im sitting here umming and ahhing wether to do it again 2nite or wait till tomo. DH says whatever!

If he is willing and and able, I say just do it!!!



mpepe32 said:


> kel, I've been using preseed since February and it's been a miracle. I also have found that the EPO and robitussin is great for my CM! But the reality is that I would make a rotten porn star and would start complaining after a week! lol

:rofl:

I missed all of this yesterday! You guys were on a ripper!!! :haha:

Good Morning Cla! 

AFM, I am 14dpo, and I always come on full flow on 14dpo so I am waiting and waiting.....I didnt spot all day yesterday, i kept checking and this morning I had really wet cm, eggwhite cm with some pink in it. Waiting and waiting for her to arrive. If she started showing her face 4 days ago, why didnt she just come so I would be almost done with her now??? LOL
Temp still above cover line, so does that mean by tomorrow it should drop right? Does it drop when you start bleeding heavy or how does that work???


----------



## kelster823

Morning Cla- :hi: did she actually show up today? or you still spotting?

welp crampies today-- grreeatttt and I am at work which doesn't help the situtation.. I know I know- everyone is usually AT work- but I am so spoiled with working from home 4 days a week.....

and the bummer- I went to my grocery store last nite and wanted to pick up some more soy but they didn't have any :( so I gotta go to the pharmacy HOPING they have the same kind tonight..... I don't want to start on one brand and finsih with a different kind

Try- how ya doing today sweetie??? :hugs: still thinking of you (you and I were typing at the same time)

USUALLY your temps will fall when AF shows--- mine is always a drastic drop- but I have seen it where they will remain the same or go up a tad....

mine did drop this am but I only took my oral temps as the vee jay jay is out of the question right now.:rofl:..still not a heavy flow--- but we will see what the day brings... 

blue- hope ya had fun last nite :winkwink:

Tiger and Sugar chello ladies :hi:


----------



## cla

she is still palying tricks on me, there is laods of dark red blood up there and a few clots. ive had a pad on and there is only a tiny bit on there 
i cant believe how losing a baby so early can mess your body up.
sorry my rant over


----------



## cla

tryforababy i hope she doesnt show up xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Kels!!! Sorry for her impending doom at work! :flower:

Cla, :hugs:


----------



## cla

have you tested yet ???


----------



## kelster823

Cla- yep it really can play with your body.. but it will work itself out and you will get that be-dazzled eggie

Try- yeah have you tested lately? girl you gotta do what I do- EBAY cheapies... I have 50 PG test strips and 100 OPKs.......... I am horrible.. :rofl:


----------



## bluesky

Hey Everyone, 

Oh that was so funny on here last night. Poor DH is knackered today...... He has just asked if I want to go out for dinner tonight. Must be in his good books!! 

I havnt had a + opk yet, think i will tomo. This month I have decided to bd every day over the fertile days and see how we go.

:hugs: Try and Cla.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good morning!!!!

Kel, at least it's a good flow! But yeah, cramps at work suck!

I agree Try, I haven't given up hope yet and think that a test wouldn't be all that bad but if you wanted to wait til tomorrow, I'd understand that but if you have an extra test laying around today.......

Cla, :hugs:


----------



## Babyfever02

yay!! Excited, got my:bfp::bfp::bfp:!!! Can't help being a little anxious... hoping this one is a healthy sticky bean :) fairy dust to the rest of the Nov nubbie bubbies testers!!


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## bluesky

Babyfever02 said:


> yay!! Excited, got my:bfp::bfp::bfp:!!! Can't help being a little anxious... hoping this one is a healthy sticky bean :) fairy dust to the rest of the Nov nubbie bubbies testers!!

Huge Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

Babyfever02 said:


> yay!! Excited, got my:bfp::bfp::bfp:!!! Can't help being a little anxious... hoping this one is a healthy sticky bean :) fairy dust to the rest of the Nov nubbie bubbies testers!!

Congratulations hon - plenty of baby dust for you and your little one!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Huge congrats Babyfever!!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

Babyfever02 said:


> yay!! Excited, got my:bfp::bfp::bfp:!!! Can't help being a little anxious... hoping this one is a healthy sticky bean :) fairy dust to the rest of the Nov nubbie bubbies testers!!



WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO girl.. here's to a health and happy 9 months for you!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats on the bfp!


I have tested every day lately and have gotten all bfn's. I poked and proded lots and got some bright pink, so its hear now just waiting for the full on blow to the head......lol
Bring on next cycle! Loving the idea (same idea I had last year) to possibly give him a bfp as a christmas present and wrap it up all pretty and stuff!


----------



## SugarFairy

Congrats babyfever!

AFM, well I just couldn't wait to test! I've had so many strong symptoms that I was going to test tomorrow morning but just couldn't wait ---- :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!
Oh. My. Gosh!!!!! And thats with an evening wee! I've been peeing all day and my brain hasn't been working. I made so many mistakes in work today it was unbelievable.
I'm actually still shaking!
I wrote my letter to the stork this morning on the TTC forum - wasn't expecting a response that quickly though. Thank you Mr Storky!


----------



## cla

Omg another bfp congrats Hun xxxxx


----------



## mpepe32

OMG 2 BFP's! Congrats!


----------



## kelster823

SugarFairy said:


> Congrats babyfever!
> 
> AFM, well I just couldn't wait to test! I've had so many strong symptoms that I was going to test tomorrow morning but just couldn't wait ---- :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!
> Oh. My. Gosh!!!!! And thats with an evening wee! I've been peeing all day and my brain hasn't been working. I made so many mistakes in work today it was unbelievable.
> I'm actually still shaking!
> I wrote my letter to the stork this morning on the TTC forum - wasn't expecting a response that quickly though. Thank you Mr Storky!

HOLY SCHNIKES.............Sugar ohhhhh hun I am so happy for you

H&H 9 months to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

goign to update now

Try and Cla- you want me to put the OLD HAG next to you? Next MONTH will be OUR month DANGIT 

and that will be a late August birth (muh birthday the 23rd) how exciting would that be, a nice 41st birthday present :) 

I got home and finally have a proper FLOW...........


----------



## Duffy

I see we have two bfp CONGRATS woot woot....... I hope to add my own on the list soon the two week wait is forever lol. I need to find things to do to occuppy my mind and mabe take a week break from ttc forum lol.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats Sugar on the :bfp:!

Happy and Healthy and Sticky 8 months to you! :flower:


Kels, Yea I'd put a witch next to me. Didnt start proper bleeding yet, but I am drinking tonight so I am sure tomorrow morning will be proper.
I bbt vaginally, I do not want to buy another bbt to bbt orally. If I go to bed with a tampon in to keep the business from coming to the surface, can I still bbt that way???

I am trying to drink RRL tea again like I used to. I drank it for 2 months before I got my bfp! I am also going to try soy starting CD3-CD7. I think I read to start with 100mg of soy to equal 50mg of clomid. Does that sound right???


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow! Congratulations Sugar!!!! Very happy for you!


----------



## kelster823

> Kels, Yea I'd put a witch next to me. Didnt start proper bleeding yet, but I am drinking tonight so I am sure tomorrow morning will be proper.
> I bbt vaginally, I do not want to buy another bbt to bbt orally. If I go to bed with a tampon in to keep the business from coming to the surface, can I still bbt that way???

hmmm LOL I just don't temp during the witch.... well i do but I have two BBT... one for the Vee Jay Jay and one orally.... I just placed my oral temps in my memo box :) but I don't see why you can't.... it wouldn't work for me because I get it up in der..... LOL 

I am also doing soy this cycle... took me three places to go find it tonight.. Shoprite had it last time but not this time.. CVS or RiteAide didn't either soooo good ole Wally Mart did,,, Walmart always comes thru.... my bottle is 40mg of Soy.. I took 3 pills last time in July- not sure it worked- so this time I am poppin' 4 pills.... but that sounds right for you.. :)


----------



## kelster823

Morning how are muh gals today???? :hi:

started my Soy this AM 160mg .... gonna pop that eggie and get me a :bfp: come December's thread


----------



## cla

Afternoon everybody xxx


----------



## kelster823

Try- you see how much of a temp drop happens when AF shows???

Hi ya Cla :hi:


----------



## cla

My af still hasn't come yet, there is still a bit of brown up there and that's it.


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> My af still hasn't come yet, there is still a bit of brown up there and that's it.

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm that is interesting.. how many days have you been spotting now?


----------



## cla

The spotting started last thursday or Friday and the bleeding was on Monday and Tuesday if I'm right


----------



## kelster823

have you tested? was it a heavy bleed?

Hey Tiger-- charts looking GOOD :winkwink:


----------



## mpepe32

Good afternoon everyone:hi:


----------



## bluesky

Hello 

Huge congrats Sugar you must be over the moon!!!

Ughhh well ive had a crappy day, went for my scan, she spent ages looking and was very thorough, had one on the tummy then internal one. She said ovaries look normal and womb cavity looks normal but she said there is something that she needs to notify doc about, she couldnt tell me anymore than that. She said doc will get info by next week so goodness knows when I will find out. So frustrating. I really hope that its nothing to worry about. But im still spotting after sex and after the internal exam.

Feeling fed up tonight. Sorry to put a dampner on the thread. Especially as its been so positive.


----------



## cla

Hun don't be silly I bet its nothing to worry about.


----------



## kelster823

awww Blue babe!!!!! I am SURE it is nothing to worry about- I know easier said then done- it's not my issue.... 

but I think if it was something SERIOUS- then it would of been taking care of right away and not make you wait so long...

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Yeah I know I need to stay positive.

when I got into work my collegue was all chearful " oh we know that bubba is a girl, I could tell straight away on the scan" I just smiled and said oh thats lovely (he doesnt know about my loss) 

Just weird that sort of thing happens isnt it.


----------



## kelster823

> when I got into work my collegue was all chearful " oh we know that bubba is a girl, I could tell straight away on the scan" I just smiled and said oh thats lovely (he doesnt know about my loss)

and THAT right there kills me---- I know people don't know but I rips my heart right out

I had that happen to me on Halloween- friends of ours that we don't hang with much JUST got married in June- she JUST came off the pill August- and got PG ASAP.. I mean I know how happy Jack was but you could see the look on my face and he asked what's up................... I cannot hide ANYTHING


----------



## mpepe32

Oh bluesky, that's not fair that they don't tell you right away. But I do agree with kel, if it was something very wrong they'd get in touch with you ASAP! Good luck and:hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Yes I find it quite difficult when people talk of their pregnancies. Then another collegue asked me this afternoon if I wanted children, i said yes one day. Its not thier fault but you just never know what someones situation is.

I know one day I will be blessed, its just this part of my life is sooooo flippin hard. Anyway im gonna perk up now. And send Loads and loads of :dust: to everyone xxxx


----------



## bluesky

mpepe32 said:


> Oh bluesky, that's not fair that they don't tell you right away. But I do agree with kel, if it was something very wrong they'd get in touch with you ASAP! Good luck and:hugs:

Thank-you 

So good to have a group of people that understand.


----------



## mpepe32

bluesky said:


> mpepe32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh bluesky, that's not fair that they don't tell you right away. But I do agree with kel, if it was something very wrong they'd get in touch with you ASAP! Good luck and:hugs:
> 
> Thank-you
> 
> So good to have a group of people that understand.Click to expand...

:flower:


----------



## SugarFairy

*hugs* blue
Its awful that they can't tell you straight away. Hoping this week passes quick so they can tell you whats up x


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry you are having such a rough day Blue! That just sucks. I certainly wouldn't be waiting until next week, I'd be calling the office non-stop tomorrow about getting an answer! (yeah, I can definitely be a pain in the toush!)

Well lets be logical, you can't see endometriosis on an US. Any girl that I've read about having a polyp had to have a special test done, but then again I know very little about those things. Ummm, maybe she found a cyst? That's simple enough and not a huge deal but I don't know why that would make you bleed with sex......oh! Maybe you have a retroverted uterus! So anatomy wise things are getting 'rubbed' too much during sex. 
Some how I don't think this is really helping to set your mind at ease. Sorry.


----------



## kelster823

WOW we were VERY quiet in here today

Hope everyone had a good day.. TGIF tomorrow.. YIPPIE... can't wait

talk to everyone tah-morrow


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AHHH i missed the thread!!! I had betas done today ill know results tommorow AF is 4 days late !:happydance:


----------



## SugarFairy

Ooooh finger and toes crossed Ruskiegirl!


----------



## kelster823

Ruskie that don't matter just let me know what your outcome is.. I will add your name to the front :) FX'd for ya 

Morning ladies :hi: how is everyone???? SYMPTONS???? 

TGIF.. wooooooooo hooooooooooooooo- boss is not in-so I won't be harassed via email or IM.. SWEET..... we have our big tail gate party on Sunday- just so excited about the weekend...

ok I really need coffee

be back later


----------



## cla

I'm still spotting and I've had a tiny bit of blood as well, I really wish af would start


----------



## kelster823

Geesh Cla- WTH?????????? :hugs:


----------



## cla

I know it is really peeing me off now. 
I've had a reading off Gail and she said I will get a bfp in December if I'm not already pg, I really can't see that happening


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ruskie, nice ticker sweety!!!!! :thumbup:

Kel, I hear ya on the TGIF!

Cla, sorry it's taking so long for a proper flow, that stinks. I wouldn't give a penny for any of those readings, they're never right. Not to mention only one Person knows the future and it ain't those girls!


----------



## cla

I know I thought it would be fun lol


----------



## kelster823

Cla- I got one after my MC back in May and she predicted a BFP in June for me.. :lol: yeah never even got a cycle that month so she was sooo very wrong...

I just hope all this sorts itself out for you :hugs:

Tiger--- whooaaa I just stalked your chart.... I am ::: HUH ::: as to why FF has not given you CH's yet.... geesh your temps are just going up up up .. I would say you O'd on Nov 9th or 10th---- FX'd for ya!!!


----------



## cla

I thought I would do one with the crap year I've had I hoped to get somthing positive out of it . Stupid I know


----------



## kelster823

not stupid sweetie.... not at all---- LOL I did it for sh*ts and giggles but in the back of my mind was truly HOPING it would be true.. :winkwink:


----------



## cla

So next time I should know better lol


----------



## Tigerlilies

I totally get that, we so desperately want to know what's around the bend but hell, I guess that's part of the adventure!

Yeah, that was quit the temp rise today! I don't expect FF to give me an O day until Sunday. It always waits until I have so many high days banked. But please dear God I hope I O the 8th b.c that's the last day we BD! I don't trust that DH's guys stay around for two days.


----------



## kelster823

:lol: Cla-- :lol:

hmm Tiger I say maybe tomorrow.... oohh so excited..... soooo excited!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Kel, you're too cute! :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Hi Lovely Ladies, TGIF indeed.......

Im feeling better about things today, I called the docs, the receptionist said she would pass my message onto my Doctor that I was anxious about getting results asap, but said they usually take a week for results to come back. 

Anyhow I had Lunch with a good friend (she had mc 2 yrs ago :( and still no baby but she is getting married next yr so hopefully she will have her baby soon) and I left work at 4pm to meet my little sister (she is 15 and full of it, they are soooo confident at that age)
So not a bad day.

As for my wonderful body, I still havnt ov yet?!?!??! weird cos last 3 months its been regular as clockwork and this month things are a bit up the creak. Blah blah blah......

I hope you all have great weekends. 

Kel whats your party for??


----------



## kelster823

ahh Blue-so glad you are having a better day today 



my party is a Tail Gate party-- LOL you know what a tail gate is??? :winkwink:

oh crud forgot....today is Sugar's BIRTHDAY

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUGAR*


----------



## bluesky

No I dont know what a Tail gate party is :dohh:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUGAR :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

bluesky said:


> No I dont know what a Tail gate party is :dohh:
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUGAR :happydance:

hee hee I figured cause other gals I talk to on here didn't know

here ya go:


In the United States, a tailgate party is a social event held on and around the open tailgate of a vehicle. Tailgating often involves consuming alcoholic beverages and grilling food. This is done in order for people to loosen up and have fun before entering the event and also to avoid paying stadium prices for alcohol and food. Tailgate parties usually occur in the parking lots at stadiums and arenas before, and occasionally after football games and concerts. People attending such a party are said to be tailgating. Many people participate even if their vehicles do not have tailgates. Also many people don't even go into the game and just go to the tailgate to party

:winkwink: we are HUGE football fans and also HUGE Dallas Cowboy fans and well on Sunday the Cowboys are coming here to New Jersey to play the NY Giants- since we are not going to the game- we are bring the party to my house... so we will be having it in my driveway- food- beer- firepit- 
- but this is usually what it looks like
https://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2008/10/14/automobiles/giants_480.jpg


----------



## bluesky

That sounds really cool Kel, we just dont do such exciting stuff here in old blighty.....

Have a great time, I hope the Dallas Cowboys win!!!

You are always partying.


----------



## kelster823

LOL I am just a social butterfly... :lol:

thanks Blue- but they won't win this weekend.. we are HORRIBLE this year, but it was just a great excuse to get people to come over :winkwink:


----------



## cla

When we went to Florida last year thats all there was on tv, the women were goi g mad for it


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> When we went to Florida last year thats all there was on tv, the women were goi g mad for it

going mad for what Cla??? to be on TV or just in general at the tailgate party?? they can get a little crazy- yet they are soo much fun..... I have been to so many- mostly for football games or concerts... ya gotta get your groove on before hand.. LOL LOL

PS how did you like Disney World... makes ya feel like a kid all over doesn't it???


----------



## cla

The football !


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: yep we do go crazy for football.... America's past time sport.. Use to be baseball but football has taken over.. and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cla

Omg we loved it we stayed on site and your lot are so nice, you are better then the English lol


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> Omg we loved it we stayed on site and your lot are so nice, you are better then the English lol


what hotel did you stay at??? I haven't been there since 2004 but I just LOVE Disney!!!!! Magic Kingdom is muh fav but Epcot isn't to far behind- oh heck they are ALL fun.... MGM- Universal-.. when we go I just grab hubby's hand at Magic Kingdom and just wanna RUN RUN RUN.......... and get on ALL the rides and take pictures with the Characters.. hee hee hee 

yeah people in Disney HAVE to be very nice... just don't EVER visit where I live (right by New York City) rude rude rude people :wacko:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Betas are negative now we wait for af


----------



## kelster823

Ruskiegirl said:


> Betas are negative now we wait for af

I have been waiting all day to hear from you...

ohh soooo sorry sweetie :hugs: gutted for you....


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Its okay but im about ready to give up i only am trying for this cycle and the decmeber cycle if i dont get pregnant and it sticks by then ill be devastated


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## cla

kelster823 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> Omg we loved it we stayed on site and your lot are so nice, you are better then the English lol
> 
> 
> what hotel did you stay at??? I haven't been there since 2004 but I just LOVE Disney!!!!! Magic Kingdom is muh fav but Epcot isn't to far behind- oh heck they are ALL fun.... MGM- Universal-.. when we go I just grab hubby's hand at Magic Kingdom and just wanna RUN RUN RUN.......... and get on ALL the rides and take pictures with the Characters.. hee hee hee
> 
> yeah people in Disney HAVE to be very nice... just don't EVER visit where I live (right by New York City) rude rude rude people :wacko:Click to expand...

We stayed in pop century, rian loved it he was swimming till midnight. 
We loved every part of it, Keith wants to go again but it costs to much.
We went to animal kingdom 4 times


----------



## SugarFairy

Ruskiegirl said:


> Betas are negative now we wait for af

Sorry Ruskiegirl :hugs:

And thanks for the birthday wishes ladies x


----------



## bluesky

Oh Ruskiegirl, loads of :hugs: 

At last I have a positive opk.


----------



## cla

Get bding then


----------



## Hispirits

hiya,
well af was due today, no sign yet! i think i might cave and test tomorrow. having a few symptoms, sore big bb's, my face has been soo spotty this week, and not just my face, my chest arms, hip! always peeing and so tired, so i think things are looking promising so far, fingers crossed, is anyone else have any symptoms? good luck November testers :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bluesky

cla said:


> Get bding then

We did this am...... Ha :thumbup:

oh hispirits your symptoms are sounding good!!! :dust:


----------



## mpepe32

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been around but I've come down with a bad cold. So now what do I do, can I take cold medication if I conceived this cycle? That's always the way my luck works. What do you ladies think? I'm only 5 dpo so I would't be able to test for some time. Also, with my luck, if I take nothing, I probably won't end up being pg this cycle. I had good ewcm this cycle but DH had some performance issues becasue he was sick with a cold when I ovulated so I don't really think it worked this cycle. Anyways, hope everyone is doing okay:hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Hi mpepe32 :hugs: Hope your cold is better today. I dont know about takin medicines. Im not one to really take medication unless its really bad. Parcetomol is fine when preg. As for other cold remedies I cant say. When I had a cold a few weeks ago, I made hot honey and lemon drink by boiling some water with the lemons and honey. This really helped. Along with drinking fruit smoothies, and plenty of water to flush out the bad.


----------



## grandbleu

I agree with everything bluesky said...also you can try salt water rinses (in your nose) they really help shorten the length of a cold and the "suffering" of a cold. It can be a bit gross at first but it is so worth it! :) Good Luck


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies..... hope all is well- 

Mpepe- I agree the Blue and Bleu.. but I also honestly think if you did take something and you did bedazzle an eggie you are WAY WAY WAY early and should not affect anything... :)

AFM- party starts at 11:00am- gots lots to do and.........................

I AM GONNA BE AN AUNT AGAIN.............:yipee: :yipee:

my brother's wife is pregnant- she is ONLY 4 weeks but because her and I have gone thru so much together they told us.... this will be her 4th PG sooo she could use ALL the prayers this lil one sticks this time.... her and I were PG together in April- we were only a week apart- but I lost mine and then a week and a half later she did too....I am just so thrilled because she has been going to a FS and has been put thru so much.. I am just SOO frigin happy for them :)


----------



## bluesky

Have a great party Kels :dance:

And congrats :happydance: for your bro and sil.


----------



## SugarFairy

Aw yay for your brother and s-i-l!
Sending them extra sticky dust!


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks blue, grandbleu anmd kel, I think I may have some camomile tea with honey tonight. 

And kel a huge congrats to you! Maybe you'll bedazzle an eggie soon and you both can be prego togther again! F'x!


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> Morning ladies..... hope all is well-
> 
> Mpepe- I agree the Blue and Bleu.. but I also honestly think if you did take something and you did bedazzle an eggie you are WAY WAY WAY early and should not affect anything... :)
> 
> AFM- party starts at 11:00am- gots lots to do and.........................
> 
> I AM GONNA BE AN AUNT AGAIN.............:yipee: :yipee:
> 
> my brother's wife is pregnant- she is ONLY 4 weeks but because her and I have gone thru so much together they told us.... this will be her 4th PG sooo she could use ALL the prayers this lil one sticks this time.... her and I were PG together in April- we were only a week apart- but I lost mine and then a week and a half later she did too....I am just so thrilled because she has been going to a FS and has been put thru so much.. I am just SOO frigin happy for them :)


:wohoo: Thats excellent news for them and for you!!!


----------



## cla

thats great news you are going to be a aunt, hopefully it sticks xxxx
hows everybody doing????
im still spotting but NO witch yet and it really is doing my head in now


----------



## bluesky

:hi: everyone!!

Morning Cla, sorry your still spotting, how long has it been now?


----------



## cla

its been 11days now and im well pissed off with it.
how are you doing???


----------



## bluesky

Oh, thats not fair, have you got to see docs again? or is it worth booking an appointment with them? 

Im ok thanks, in 2ww now so will be symptom spotting soon no doubt :lol:


----------



## cla

ive got to go next monday to have my bp done again so if my af still asnt come i willl tell her. 
i cant believe you are in the 2ww again, i feel i will never get there the way im going.
when have you got to go to the doctors??


----------



## bluesky

Oh, you will get there. And hopefully it will be before xmas :dust: We need to be bump buddies xx

Waiting for the docs to call, you know what they are like prob wont hear till the end of the week.


----------



## cla

i hope we are bump buddies as well, that would be great xx
cant you phone hte docs and ask them???


----------



## grandbleu

I'm officially out - light bleeding started...right on time so I suppose that's one positive thing. Good luck to all the other November testers and see you all for an Xmas thread :)


----------



## cla

Sorry she as got you Hunxxx


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :hi:

I am very TIRED- tail gate party was a success........

Bleu- hun soo sorry :hugs: YEP we're gonna keep our heads up and move onto the Dec testing thread :)


----------



## cla

I'm glad you had a great time, have you got any pics xx


----------



## kelster823

noo sweetie I don't... I mean I do but my home puter crapped the bed so I gotta wait to get that fixed before I can download photos :( 

you must be soo frustrated... 11 days spotting.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrr BIG TIME grrrrrr


----------



## cla

I know, Ive done a test stupid I know but when I went back to it there was a line I don't know weather it's a evap or what. I can't take a pic my camera is crap


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> i know, ive done a test stupid i know but when i went back to it there was a line i don't know weather it's a evap or what. I can't take a pic my camera is crap


wwwhhhaaaatttttttttttt???


----------



## cla

It's a evap isn't it really it can't be anything else lol


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> It's a evap isn't it really it can't be anything else lol

sure it could be something else...........:thumbup:


----------



## cla

Don't be silly


----------



## Tigerlilies

Grand, sorry for AF. Will you start temping now?

Cla, wish you body would make up it's mind already! How frustrating!

Kel, didn't I hear on the news that the Cowboy's won!?!?!

Mpepe, I hope you feel better!

AFM, in a bit of a grouchy mood, been this way since yesterday, stupid hormones!


----------



## kelster823

well I STILL wanna see this evap line :winkwink:

Tiger OH YES you heard correctly....we beat the Giants...LOL and what a wonderful feeling since I live in Gaints territory

sorry you are feeling grouchy.. but chart looks nice....:)


----------



## cla

My camera is really crap , plus ive done another and nothing


----------



## mpepe32

Hi everyone!:hi: 

Kel glad to hear your party was great. Even though I live in Canada, DH goes with his BIL and friends go to tailgate parties when the buffalo bills play in Buffalo. I live about 45 minutes from the US border. They have a great time!

cla - sorry to hear about your spotting, that is so frustrating. I hope your regular AF comes soon.

blue - F'x witht the symptom spotting!

Tiger - thanks and I hope you feel better today, but I can relate to the bad moods. I think I've been in a permanent bad mood since my 2nd mc in August!

grandbleu - sorry she came:hugs:

AFM - had a horrible night with my cold, felt like I could breath and just could get comfortable. Sorry to be a baby:baby: but I hate getting sick and I blame DH entirely becasue he has had a cold! Luckily I have today off so I plan to rest. Take care everyone!


----------



## bbhopes

looks like I'll need to change my dates again... I am suppose to be 9 dpo but the ovulation strip is super positive today (only tested due to ovulation pains) soooooo I am nearly finished my 2 week wait to have to wait 2 weeks more... I'll be testing around the29th.


----------



## bluesky

Cla - I did call docs on friday. My mum keeps saying ring them but I just know they will say that they have to wait till they get the results back from the hospital. Might call tomo.

Kel - Glad your Party was a success.
 
Grandbleu - sorry the witch got you, :dust: for december.

Mpepe32 - hope you have had a good rest today, get DH to look after you.

bbhopes - have u tested with a hpt??


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies?

Where is everyone????????????

Mpepe I hope you are feeling better...

Blue still no word on your tests?

Cla- we still spotting?

TRY- hun I miss you.. hope all is well....:hugs:

:hi: Tiger-Bleu-Sugar (if you check in)

AFM- the witch is just about gone.. yeah I have her for at least 6 days- but seriously down to just spotty crap............. I took my soy CD 2-6 so lets keep fingers crossed I can join you guys in the Dec thread :)


----------



## bluesky

Im here :hi:

No news yet, Will ring them tomo if I hav'nt heard.

Yeah kels, goodbye witch, and dont come back for a long time.......


----------



## kelster823

grrr I hate that they make you wait for SO long.... :hugs:


----------



## cla

can you mark me down for the witch im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy she as come. come on next month


----------



## kelster823

well Cla- I am happy if you are happy :)


----------



## bluesky

:happydance: Great news cla x

Im happy as now you can start a fresh


----------



## cla

thankyou next month here i come lol
i will hopefully get some answers from the hospital on the 1st


----------



## Tigerlilies

Huge piles of dust Kel and Cla!

Blue, you must have the patience of an angel! I'd be on nerves end!

BBhopes, catch that eggie!!!!!!!

Mpepe, hope this is the last day of feeling yucky! :hugs:

AFM, a little cramping today, my boobs are getting bigger bit my nipples feel different BUT they felt like that too right before last AF.


----------



## grandbleu

Tigerlilies- I'm chart stalking and throwing my unused baby dust on you this cycle ;) Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## kelster823

grandbleu said:


> Tigerlilies- I'm chart stalking and throwing my unused baby dust on you this cycle ;) Wishing you the best of luck.

DITTO Bleu- DITTO!!!!!! 

we need some more :bfp:'s this month :thumbup:


----------



## mpepe32

Hi everyone! I hope all is well! I'm still under the weather but I just have to let it runs it's course. Starting to get really really nervous for my OB apppointment on Monday. I have no idea of what to expect. I don't deal well with doctors, needles or anything, sorry I know I'm a baby but I just have so much anxiety that between my cold and this on my mind, I haven't been sleeping very well and honestly I will feel better once it's over with!


----------



## kelster823

aww Mpepe- the appointment will go fine.. i hate needles too but now they don't bother me all that much- since I have been poked and prodded so much in the last year

FEEL BETTER to sweets :hugs:


----------



## SugarFairy

Hiya ladies :hi:
Just checking on you all. I miss my TTCAL buddies! I hope you're all doing ok

Kelster - good luck catching that eggy this cycle!

Sorry to all who got had by the witch. Sending you lots of PMA and baby dust xx


----------



## kelster823

Sugar how ya feeling?

so glad you stopped by to see how we are doing.... 

I wonder how Starry and Raz are doing?????????????


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies I decided to test friday instead of sunday stay away period lol.


----------



## SugarFairy

Oooh good luck Duffy! x

Kels I'm fine thanks :thumbup:
I've been having cramps and I've been really really hungry! Also, I've got pregnant nose! How come I never noticed how awful things smell before?
AF is now officially late so I'm relaxing a bit as I didn't get this far last time. Got my appointment with my doc on Thursday to let them know so it'll be official :flower:


----------



## kelster823

YAY Sugar awesome.. my 1st PG my sense of smell was UNBELIEVABLE.... and I gagged at EVERYTHING... I didn't have morning sickness just the gagging...

Duffy THIS FRIDAY???? kay I will update the front page

WHERE IS TRY???????????? I miss her


----------



## mpepe32

kelster823 said:


> aww Mpepe- the appointment will go fine.. i hate needles too but now they don't bother me all that much- since I have been poked and prodded so much in the last year
> 
> FEEL BETTER to sweets :hugs:

eeeeekkkkkthat's what I'm afraid of, I don't want to be poked and prodded at! I'm not a pin cushion! lol But thanks kel:hugs:

sugar - good luck with your appointment! 

Duffy - Baby dust for your testing!

As for me, currently 8 dpo and have sore bb's but they are are always sore after O anyways.


----------



## Starry Night

kelster823 said:


> Sugar how ya feeling?
> 
> so glad you stopped by to see how we are doing....
> 
> I wonder how Starry and Raz are doing?????????????

Hi! Doing OK. Having a bit of a rocky start with random spotting. Have had two early scans including today and we saw a nice, strong heartbeat with rapidly increasing hcg level. I'm on bed rest for the time being but am otherwise OK.

Not online much due to bed rest but I check in from time to time.

Good luck and hope to see you girlies in First Tri soon!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Kels, I am here......Miss you! Just floating on by waiting to O.....17 months this cycle.....yuck!


----------



## bluesky

:hi: 

Good to hear from you sugar and starry, we cant wait to join you both.

mpepe, :hugs: to you, please dont be too worried about your appointment. It will be fine and you will wonder what you were worrying about when its over.

:hugs: and :dust: xxxx


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :hi:

Starry thanks for checking in with us- just remember just cause you are "knocked up" :lol: you don't have to be a stranger :) so glad you saw the lil cuddle bug's heartbeat.. how AWESOME!!!!

Mpepe- yeah I know we are not pin cushing but the things we gotta do... how ya feeling today? hope better.....


Try- so glad to see you.. I know it suxs... but next week I will be putting up the December test thread- HOLY CRAP December already-- and it will be a GOOD THREAD for us... well I am HOPING for me- grrrrr I better O this cycle.... I took 160 mg of soy CD 2-6... that is suppose to pop out more eggies- twins Bazzle- twins... :rofl: I better bite my tongue

how are all the other ladies doing this am?


----------



## grandbleu

Hi kelster - I'll be on the December thread and hoping for my Xmas BFP - I should be ovulating on my Bday at the end of November...so it could be a birthday present and xmas present combined.


----------



## kelster823

Bleu when is your birthday?

ooohhh that would be an AWESOME birthday present!! :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

kelster823 said:


> Bleu when is your birthday?
> 
> ooohhh that would be an AWESOME birthday present!! :dust:

November 26 :) - estimated O day give or take a day...I'll start temping tomorrow (I'm such a bad temper) so I can catch it exactly. OH already knows he must "perform" well on my Bday weekend ;)

Good luck to everyone left in November...Hope you get your BFPS! :)


----------



## kelster823

it has been notes :winkwink:

yep I told my hubby--- get ready for the end of this week and next week,,,, I am on CD8- and with taking the soy I don't wanna miss our chances :) he just gave me the "look" oohhh boy.. :rofl:


----------



## grandbleu

kelster823 said:


> it has been notes :winkwink:
> 
> yep I told my hubby--- get ready for the end of this week and next week,,,, I am on CD8- and with taking the soy I don't wanna miss our chances :) he just gave me the "look" oohhh boy.. :rofl:

I hope he catches that egg!:spermy: 
I've heard of others taking soy here - why is that? is it in pill form or just soy milk that you get from the store...is it because it has female like hormones? just curious and wondering if it would help me too...


----------



## kelster823

Bleu-

it's a pill... Soy Insoflavones... they are suppose to be the natural form of clomid... it is suppose to help u ovulate- and well since I don't- I gave them another go around this cycle.... 

I buy them at my local grocery store- pharmacy- or Wal-Mart (super store where they sell everything)- but I know you don't have Wal-marts where you live.....

https://www.ehow.com/how_4998044_pregnant-using-soy-isoflavones.html 

this is a good link


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks blue and kel! My cold is better today but I feel nauseated a bit. This is bad news for me because the months that worked and I conceived, no nausea so it should be a could more days and AF will be here. And my temp was lower today, Darn!


----------



## kelster823

Mpepe is your ticker correct 9DPO?

remember not ALL pregnancies are the same... my 1st boobes hurt wicked- gagged- high sence of smell- bad heartburn--- 2nd- not much in the way of symptons at all- had crampies (didn't with the 1st one) ... 

and I also had a dip at 9DPO with my March cycle---- so DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE!!!


----------



## mpepe32

lol kel yes my ticker is correct and I noticed it said the nausea symptom for 9 dpo but trust me, I'm not that lucky!


----------



## kelster823

well *I* am keeping the PMA for you then.......... :)


----------



## mpepe32

sorry kel what does PMA stand for???


----------



## kelster823

hee hee hee POSTIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE.... :) :lol:


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> it has been notes :winkwink:
> 
> yep I told my hubby--- get ready for the end of this week and next week,,,, I am on CD8- and with taking the soy I don't wanna miss our chances :) he just gave me the "look" oohhh boy.. :rofl:

:rofl: So funny! I had quite a few beers last night.....ok ok....I had 7 beers and then I was a tad tipsy and I said to my husband....."I am so tired of wanting a baby so badly.....lets just have alot of great next for the next 2 weeks......." lol......obviously he knows what my heart meant : "lots of sex=bfp!" lmao

Are you going to use opks this cycle? What else are you doing?
I have taken soy from CD3-CD7, along wiht prenatals, extra folic acid, drinking RRL tea.....DH is taking mens vitamin and extra zinc
Using regular opks until they start getting a bit darker than Ill use my digi's....and softcups and 'hopefully' have awesome sex 5 days straight! (next week anyway)



grandbleu said:


> Hi kelster - I'll be on the December thread and hoping for my Xmas BFP - I should be ovulating on my Bday at the end of November...so it could be a birthday present and xmas present combined.

I love the idea of a bday and xmas pressie!!! :flow:



mpepe32 said:


> Thanks blue and kel! My cold is better today but I feel nauseated a bit. This is bad news for me because the months that worked and I conceived, no nausea so it should be a could more days and AF will be here. And my temp was lower today, Darn!

Fingers crossed xxxXXXxxx


----------



## bluesky

Evening ladies,

Hope your all ok.

I need some advice, my gp (obs/gyne for 20yrs so she has experience in this area) called to say I have a polyp which is 4mm at the top of my uterus. She doesnt think it was there after mc as my scans following the mc when they were checking for retained products didnt show this. I asked her advice on wether I should have it removed and if this would cause any problems concieving, she didnt think so. I told her about spotting after sex and mid cycle. 

Anyway I called my mum and she thinks I should get it removed, better to start again with a clean uterus as such. 

Oh I dont know what to do, I guess im gonna see if im preg this month first.


----------



## mpepe32

OMG Merry Frickin Christmas to me! Sorry totally off topic, but I just checked my paycheque online and am getting a retroactive payment that is like 4 times my regular amount. Totally surprised and missed that email. My coworker saw my face drop because I thought it was a mistake lol..I'm really really bad at not reading emails and our staff webpage:dohh:

I told DH to go buy that snowblower he wanted! I feel really bad becasue everytime he wants something, one of our cars has an issue and he never ends up getting things for himself. So sorry to ramble but it was just a really nice surprise!

So sorry to hear blue about the polyp. I would tend to agree with you, first see if you conceived this cycle, and take it from there. F'x for everyone!

Try - thanks and F'x for you too!


----------



## kelster823

> So funny! I had quite a few beers last night.....ok ok....I had 7 beers

yep we are much alike... but I am a weekend social butterfly.. :rofl:

yep doing OPKs- pre-natals- Vit D- and Vit A.. I did 160mg of soy CD 2-6.. heck I know that means it COULD give me more eggies then I want but at this stage of my life.. twins would be fine.. :lol: good lord what did I just say... BITE MY TONGUE

Blue OHHH sweetie... grrrrrrrr.............yep I would wait to see if you are PG first and then make your choice---- A nice clean uterus might be the trick you need...thinking of you :hugs:

Mpepe-- whhoooaaaaaaaaaaaa nice very nice... I have been working OT for some xtra moo-laa for the holidays


----------



## kelster823

Poppin in quick to say good morning ladies :hi:

CD9 not much going on in this neck of the woods.... this part of my cycle is BORING....


have a great day -check in later


----------



## grandbleu

kelster823 said:


> Poppin in quick to say good morning ladies :hi:
> 
> CD9 not much going on in this neck of the woods.... this part of my cycle is BORING....
> 
> 
> have a great day -check in later

I'm in the "boring" period as well. AF just ended...OH is working away...O is not going to be here for another 8-10 days. I wish we got more than one chance per month...like we O'ed three times or something...it's unfair to only have 12 chances a year!


----------



## kelster823

Bleu- can't wait to start the Dec Testing thread.. but I really should wait til next week,,,, ya think ?????

we have a bunch of gals still that have to test this month- we have to cheer them on.. :dance:

we got Duffy- BLUE- and bbhopes....

I sure wish they other gals would of come back to let us know if they are "knocked up" :lol:


----------



## grandbleu

kelster823 said:


> Bleu- can't wait to start the Dec Testing thread.. but I really should wait til next week,,,, ya think ?????
> 
> we have a bunch of gals still that have to test this month- we have to cheer them on.. :dance:
> 
> we got Duffy- BLUE- and bbhopes....
> 
> I sure wish they other gals would of come back to let us know if they are "knocked up" :lol:

I agree wait till next week...I would love some more girls to graduate in late November with happy news and be supported all the way. Plus then it will just seem like a longer wait for me as well if the December thread is already up! KEEP GOING NOVEMBER GIRLS!!! We're behind you all the way! :)


----------



## mpepe32

Good afternoon ladies! Well, 10 dpo today and huge temp drop this mornning (barely above the coverline) so kind of hard to keep the PMA going....


----------



## bluesky

Hi gals, 

Im gonna see if preg first then if not will book to have that polyp lazered off.

Even if I do get preg, I would still want to chat with you guys on the dec thread.

Hope u all havin a good day. Im shattered, and bloated could that be a very early symptom or just that I had a bad nights sleep and eat too much :lol: 

Im 5dpo and just wishing the time away........


----------



## Tigerlilies

Blue, that reads to be the best idea! Good luck!

Grand, completely agree with wishing we had more than one chance per month!

Mpepe, awfully early to have a pre-AF temp drop, if it comes back up tomorrow then I would say that's promising, if it doesn't then I would talk to your Dr about how short this luteal phase was.

Pretty sure I'll end up on the Stock'in Stuffers thread too. Yeah I'm only 10dpo and my temps are still up but I just have a feeling.....


----------



## grandbleu

Tigerlilies said:


> Pretty sure I'll end up on the Stock'in Stuffers thread too. Yeah I'm only 10dpo and my temps are still up but I just have a feeling.....

Chart looks good but I understand you wanting to be cautious...I'll keep stalking :)


----------



## bluesky

Tiger and mpepe, dont give up on me yet. Although I have that feeling that its not for me this time.


----------



## kelster823

Mpepe- man I hate to see any TEMP DROP.... but I will say it again and this is to all you lovelies

KEEP THE FAITH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Blue yeah hun I think that will be the best- but of course I would rather see the :bfp: and not surgery

Tiger---- where is your coverline on your chart? :lol: did you enter your O day manually?- your temps look FAB THOUGH!!!!

Bleu exactly- it won't seem so frigin long to worry about Dec coming.. still got 2 weeks for that -- I just hate waiting to O............ last time I had a NORMAL cycle with a true O was back in March and that was on CD 18..........................blah


----------



## kelster823

ya know instead of a Thanks or Quote button.. they need to add a SLAP button.. :rofl:


----------



## bluesky

kelster823 said:


> ya know instead of a Thanks or Quote button.. they need to add a SLAP button.. :rofl:

:haha:

I need a slap!!


----------



## kelster823

bluesky said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> ya know instead of a Thanks or Quote button.. they need to add a SLAP button.. :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I need a slap!!Click to expand...

umm YEP ya do.. hence the reason for that post...:rofl:


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks kel and tiger, this part of the 2ww is the worst because the progesterone cause so many symptoms that could be mistaken for pregnancy. We'll see what happens...

Sending :dust: to the rest of the November ladies!


----------



## Tigerlilies

kelster823 said:


> ya know instead of a Thanks or Quote button.. they need to add a SLAP button.. :rofl:

 :rofl:


----------



## Tigerlilies

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks kel and tiger, this part of the 2ww is the worst because the progesterone cause so many symptoms that could be mistaken for pregnancy. We'll see what happens...
> 
> Sending :dust: to the rest of the November ladies!

Amen!


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Just getting on, my temp dropped a little this morning so everything hangs in the balance for tomorrow's temp.

Mpepe, did your temp go back up this morning?


----------



## cla

i hope its not bad news


----------



## kelster823

:hi: morning

Tiger it's just a LITTLE drop- where is your coverline- did you enter your O date yourself?

Cla- hey sweetie- how are you doing

Mpepe- I know progestrone plays horrible tricks on your body- how you feeling anyways? cold get better

Blue- not much longer now

Bleu- how are you sweets

Try- how's it going hun- with all the hetic stuff going on?

AFM- I have a few girls from highschool coming over tonight (shhh been out for 22 years :lol: )- we are still friends- but I figured we haven't hung out for a while- lets have girls nite-- my hubby is going out with some guys from work- think I may work for afew hours tomorrow- hubby is going ghost hunting tomorrow nite- that's about it.. NO BIG PARTY this weekend for us.. :rofl:

kay I will check back in- in a bit


----------



## grandbleu

kelster823 said:


> Bleu- how are you sweets

Have fun with your old friends :). Doing fine here...still in pre-O limbo period. I started temping yesterday but I'm finding my temps higher pre-O than they were before my M/C - Is this normal? 

For example I used to be between 35.9 and 36.4 pre-O and then it was more like 36.5-37.0 post-O...BUT for the last two days my temps were 36.5 and 36.6 - now I feel like I'm doomed because my pre and post O will be so similar that it will be hard to determine when I O'ed.

I'm probably overreacting but it's just one more worry on my list of many to get pregnant this month :(


----------



## cla

dont drink to much then and i hope you have a great night.
im ok af should be gone over the weekend. ive been feeling really down over the last couple of days.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Have fun with your highschool friends!!! :dance:

I am ok, really realy busy, havent been on anything much or posting to anything much either......waiting to O.....the boring part of the cycle! LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry Kel, I meant to answer you early about the coverline and then kept forgetting! FF was giving me a hard time, it tried to say I O 2 days after my pos OPK! So I told it no, go by OPK not temp, and it still didn't! :grr: So after some persuation it pick the O day but as retaliation it wouldn't show the coverline b
c of that small temp dip after O.


----------



## grandbleu

Tigerlilies said:


> Sorry Kel, I meant to answer you early about the coverline and then kept forgetting! FF was giving me a hard time, it tried to say I O 2 days after my pos OPK! So I told it no, go by OPK not temp, and it still didn't! :grr: So after some persuation it pick the O day but as retaliation it wouldn't show the coverline b
> c of that small temp dip after O.

I *LOVE* when I have to fight :ninja: FF for my ovulation date LOL


----------



## kelster823

ahh ha----- I never have to fight mine.. I just fight it when it DOES give me CH but then my temps drop big time afterwards...

I go from a very low temp to acouple of days of going higher- I get the CH's and then a few days later-- there they gooooooooooooooo down down down- I really think I am trying to O or DO but my progesterone just doesn't kick in.... I know I do have a progesterone issue- because I have had my FSH and LH levels checked and they are fine

I also have low body temps.....


----------



## mpepe32

Good morning ladies!

kel and tiger - my temp did go up this morning but still not getting my hopes up because my temp sometimes does that right before the witch arrives lol If she is going to come I'd rather soon because going to Niagara Falls with friends for dinner on sat. and will treat myself to a glass of pinot grigio if she shows!

kel - I think that's great that you have managed to stay in touch with friends from high school - have a great time!!!

Have a great day everyone and TGIF!!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

Kewl-- see now you are SOOO not out til she shows and I SOOOOOOO HOPE she doesn't!!!!

yeah the one gal I have been friends with since elemetry school- she just moved back home a month ago-- I only got to see her maybe one time a year....gonna be a fun giggle nite!!!

FB was the bomb two years ago when I joined- we were coming up in our 20 yr class reunion and I found so many of my old friends before the reunion....


----------



## bluesky

Hi :hi:

How you all doing today?

Hope you have a lovely meal mpepe!

Kels how was your evening? where is DH going ghost hunting tonight?

Im 7dpo, bit crampy (was like that last month) could be my polyp. 

We were ment to go out tonight round friends but thats been cancelled so just chillin out and watching Xfactor and strictly come dancing... Sad.... but I love it.


----------



## mpepe32

Hi everyone:hi:

Well my temp was very very low this morning so :witch: will be here today. The same thing happened last month. My temp took a nose dive the day before. I feel like :cry: but I guess I'm used to the disappointment. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise, maybe I would have had another mc and maybe God is sparing me, I don't know. I hope my appointment with the OB goes well on Monday. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. Take care everyone:hugs:


----------



## princessjulia

nov 20th got af thanks i guess its dec here we come


----------



## hippylittlej

Well seems like it isn't to be this month, here's hoping Santa answers my letter in time for Christmas.

Good luck to those still waiting. x


----------



## bluesky

Morning 

Mpepe, hope tommorow goes well. have everything crossed 4 u :hugs:

Sorry the :witch: got u princess and hippy. Loads of december dust for you.

Out for lunch today so no cooking for me.... yipee


----------



## mpepe32

Well CD1 today but I expected it becasue my temps dropped. Thanks bluesky, Continued babydust for you this month! I hope to see everyone in the December thread and I hope I'll still be able to TTC in December after seeing the OB tomorrow!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Mpepe, I'm sorry babe, I'm so right there with you on the disappointment factor, it's really heart breaking. I'll be following shortly, my temp dropped today and I know it will just drop more tomorrow. :sad1:
Wish you a good apt with the dr tomorrow!

Blue, do you have a date yet of when the polyp will be removed?


----------



## bluesky

Hi, 

Tiger, I hav'nt got a date yet. I need to get in touch with doc. Was gonna see if I am preg first. But like you I had temp drop today. I also have major pms. blurrrgh.

BFN at 9dpo......


----------



## cla

Morning everybody
Blue sorry about the neg but it's still early days xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning Everyone!!!!


:dust:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good morning Try! And to all of the other wonderful ladies!


----------



## kelster823

Mornign ladies :hi:

had a long weekend

Sorry ladies who the frigin :witch: got :( 

not much in my neck of the woods right now CD13 still waiting to see some kind of temp shift..... hoping for a drop tomorrow and then an up sweep.....


----------



## Tigerlilies

FX'd for ya Kel! I hope those estrogen pills are doing their job!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hi Tiger abd Kels! :hi:

I am too waiting to O kels......I have got major cm so far this cycle, I wonder if the soy isoflavones had something to do with it? I havent had cm like this since April! I am amazed! 

I have dtd the other day and yesterday, and hopefully I can do it every single day this week......I am hoping anyway......lol

I will be testing in December....

"I want a bfp for Christmas.....only a big bfp will do......no bfn's, or unwanted advice, I only like beautiful BFPS! Only a bfp will do......"

:rofl:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Here's to us ladies! :wine:


----------



## mpepe32

Good evening everyone. I'm feelinng a bit overwhelmed tonight. Went to see the ob this afternoon and am going for bloodwork tomorrow and a 3D ultrasound to check for uterine abnormalities on Wednesday. The nurse and doc are going to run their tests but the nurse thought my LP maybe be short when I showed her my charts. He seemed nice but really didn't leave any time for me to ask questions. He ran through the whole exhaustive lists of mc causes, which I was aware of most of them. He did reassure me that being 35 is not that old, so that was positive. I just hope all this is not for nothing. He doesn't want me to TTC until the testing is done so no Christmas beannie for me. Take care everyone and sending much love and dust to all of you!


----------



## bluesky

Hi Gals

BFN this am, 10dpo. But my temp wen up?!?! 

Mpepe, sorry u wont be trying for a while. This was hard for me when I was waiting for results but the time went quickly. I think I maybe joining you in the wait. If I am to get this polyp removed. 

Dont leave the threads thou, Stay around and keep us upto date on things and life in general..... :hugs:

EDIT: just spoke to doc. Said I would like polyp removed so I now wait for someone to call in the next week with dates and what hospital. 
My Gp said she would refer me on the basis that I get bleeding after intercourse, not refering due to anything to do with the miscarriage.


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :hi:

Mpepe........ oohh honey I am soooooo sorry to hear this from you.... I hope this does not mean we won't see you AT ALL BIG SQUISHIES CYBER HUG from me.... :hugs:

Blue you too... but what if you are? they are still gonna do the surgery? 

*HOLY SHITA TIGER I JUST STALKED YOUR BUTT,,,,, DO I SEE A POSITIVE PG TEST on your chart........I WANNA SEE PHOTOS* 

:dance: oohhhh honey I am soo very happy for you.. here's to a H&H 9 months....

Try- hhmm major CM.. I wish I could say that but last nite I barely had any- hence the reason I told hubby no need for :sex:.. But I will be getting tonight and tomorrow

my temps went down- BUT I did get up 2 hours earlier then normal....

Bleu---- what's going on with you????? 

I will start the new December thread at least by Thursday 

what did we finally come up with?

December's Lil Stocking Stuffers?????

kay must get to work

TIGER HUN I AM SOO happy for you


----------



## bluesky

Hi Kels,

If I am preggo I wont have it done. I am due AF on thurs. I just wanted to get the ball rolling as if not preg I just wanna get it out of the way. 

Wooo hooo Tiger, OMG how flippin exciting :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> If I am preggo I wont have it done. I am due AF on thurs. I just wanted to get the ball rolling as if not preg I just wanna get it out of the way

oh ok... i thought they wanted to do it anyways- I was like HUH???... but your temps went UP.... how much did they go up?


----------



## bluesky

They went from 36.6 to 36.9 celcius


----------



## kelster823

hmmmmmm and u are 10dpo right? you are sooo not out yet hunny..... I didn't start getting ANY sorta faint lines til I was 11 to 12 dpo... 

major :dust: for you.. :hugs:


----------



## cla

is that good ???


----------



## bluesky

Thanks Kels, I guess its just the last time I got preg, i had pos 11dpo. I also had extremely sore bb's. But I know each time can be different. I hope im not out.

Hi Cla :hi:

I dunno much about temping this is the first time I have ever done it.


----------



## kelster823

Hey Cla---- wasssupp sweetie?

yep you are not out til that frigin UGLY ARSE witch shows.. and I SOOO hope she doesn't.......


----------



## cla

fingers crossed for you then


----------



## cla

ive had more bloods done im fed up of needles


----------



## bluesky

cla said:


> ive had more bloods done im fed up of needles

Bless you hun, hope they get the results quickly for you. There is nothing easy in this game is there?


----------



## cla

my bloods are nothing for ttc this time they are for my bp, i bet i will have more done next wednesday


----------



## kelster823

UGH yuck I hate needles- they think we are pincushing... I swear.... :hugs:


----------



## cla

i will end up looking like a drugie lol


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> i will end up looking like a drugie lol


oh goodness.. :rofl:


----------



## Tigerlilies

:rofl: I knew you'd rat me out Kel before I'd have a chance to post anything! Yeah, I got a BFP! Really surprised since my temp isn't as high as it was last week, I thought for sure I was out! Esp. Since I didn't get any early sore boobs or nipples like last time (so don't give up either Blue!)

I'm not getting an early scan this time, I want one at 8wks (when I lost the last baby). And when I see that strong HB, then I'll put up a ticker. I just can't handle doing all that again just to lose the baby. I need to at least get past the personal milestone.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Cla, I know what ya mean about the personal pin cushion! Sorry for that babe, it does absolutely suck to get all bruised up like that!


----------



## grandbleu

Tigerlilies said:


> :rofl: I knew you'd rat me out Kel before I'd have a chance to post anything! Yeah, I got a BFP! Really surprised since my temp isn't as high as it was last week, I thought for sure I was out! Esp. Since I didn't get any early sore boobs or nipples like last time (so don't give up either Blue!)
> 
> I'm not getting an early scan this time, I want one at 8wks (when I lost the last baby). And when I see that strong HB, then I'll put up a ticker. I just can't handle doing all that again just to lose the baby. I need to at least get past the personal milestone.

CONGRATULATIONS! I have been stalking and thought your temps were looking nice and up. Any advice for this desperate girl (ME!) for how to best get a BFP for Xmas??? THANKS AND SO HAPPY FOR YOU!:happydance:


----------



## bluesky

Kels is like a detective. lol. 

Thanks Tiger wont give up hope yet, did u do any tests prior to your BFP?


----------



## tryforbaby2

:wohoo: Tiger!!! Hooray! Congratulations!!! Very pleasedf for you!

Xtra Healthy and Xtra Sticky and Xtra Happy 8 months to you!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Kels, I have got a positive opk this morning and I think its so odd as I didnt get any notice of my lh slowly creeping up like it normally does. I got a pretty smiley face. I am CD14.

DTD CD11 CD12 and hoping now for 3 days since didnt dtd yesterday......lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

By the way,the soy must have something to do with my rockin' cm and my early O!


----------



## bluesky

Good luck catching the egg try :dust:


----------



## Tigerlilies

grandbleu said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! I have been stalking and thought your temps were looking nice and up. Any advice for this desperate girl (ME!) for how to best get a BFP for Xmas??? THANKS AND SO HAPPY FOR YOU!:happydance:

OPK's!!!! Took me longer to conceive until I finally broke down and bought them. They are the best things ever! I prefer the digitals, no guessing about lines being darker or not. That and the Conceive Plus or Pre Seed (even with fish oil supplements I never made enough CM). You're just a couple of days from O! Good luck Grand!


----------



## Tigerlilies

tryforbaby2 said:


> Kels, I have got a positive opk this morning and I think its so odd as I didnt get any notice of my lh slowly creeping up like it normally does. I got a pretty smiley face. I am CD14.
> 
> DTD CD11 CD12 and hoping now for 3 days since didnt dtd yesterday......lol

Your brand of OPK must be different from mine because mine says to test in the afternoon. Well you better :sex: tonight and tomorrow! Good luck Try!


----------



## Tigerlilies

bluesky said:


> Kels is like a detective. lol.
> 
> Thanks Tiger wont give up hope yet, did u do any tests prior to your BFP?

My sister gave me one so since it was a freebie, I tested 9dpo and had a big fat neg! I didn't bother testing again since then b.c of that temp shift until it was obvious it wasn't really going down.


----------



## kelster823

> I knew you'd rat me out Kel before I'd have a chance to post anything

I'm sorry :cry: I shouldn't of opened my mouth-- it was soo not my place to do so

but I am very happy for you :dance:

Try that is wonderful.... glad you got a nice smiley face.... my OPK still show nothing.. well one on Saturday around 4pm is the darkest out of all of them- but it is not strong...this is gonna be ANOTHER crappie long cycle for me.. I BET....


----------



## Tigerlilies

It's okay Kel, If I really wanted it a secret, I wouldn't have put it on FF! :winkwink: I thought it funny!

I hope your body cooperates! We need more BFP!


----------



## mpepe32

Congrats Tiger!

As for me, 20 tubes of blood this morning, and a scheduled 3D ultrasound tomorrow. I actually kind of don't mind waiting until tests come back to TTC. I would be devastated if I conceived and then they find something wrong that is irreversible, which the doc mentioned has happened to past patients. Both the doc and nurse were not impressed with the length of the LP on my charts - kind of short. But he also told me to do away with all my temp charts and stop making this such a job. I guess he could see the stress on my face. I am a total control freak so I am still going to chart just mummmmsss the word to him. I have to see him on December 10th so hopefully he'll have some answers that is good news and if there is a problem that it's fixable. Sending everyone loads of Christmas baby dust and if there are anyone of you left, see you in the new year threads.


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Mpepe, I wouldn't be able to stop charting either. My husband wanted me too when I started getting stressed but I HAVE KNOW WHATS GOING ON!!!!! I completely get it!

Now that your missing a pint of blood! I hope tomorrow goes well and you get results back soon!


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks Tiger. Did you get testing done after the 2nd mc or are you doing anything different? Sending you tons of sticky dust!


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> I knew you'd rat me out Kel before I'd have a chance to post anything
> 
> I'm sorry :cry: I shouldn't of opened my mouth-- it was soo not my place to do so
> 
> but I am very happy for you :dance:
> 
> Try that is wonderful.... glad you got a nice smiley face.... my OPK still show nothing.. well one on Saturday around 4pm is the darkest out of all of them- but it is not strong...this is gonna be ANOTHER crappie long cycle for me.. I BET....Click to expand...

I hope this isnt going to be another long cycle for you. When you used soy before what CD did you O then?



mpepe32 said:


> Congrats Tiger!
> 
> As for me, 20 tubes of blood this morning, and a scheduled 3D ultrasound tomorrow. I actually kind of don't mind waiting until tests come back to TTC. I would be devastated if I conceived and then they find something wrong that is irreversible, which the doc mentioned has happened to past patients. Both the doc and nurse were not impressed with the length of the LP on my charts - kind of short. But he also told me to do away with all my temp charts and stop making this such a job. I guess he could see the stress on my face. I am a total control freak so I am still going to chart just mummmmsss the word to him. I have to see him on December 10th so hopefully he'll have some answers that is good news and if there is a problem that it's fixable. Sending everyone loads of Christmas baby dust and if there are anyone of you left, see you in the new year threads.


:hugs:



Tigerlilies said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Kels, I have got a positive opk this morning and I think its so odd as I didnt get any notice of my lh slowly creeping up like it normally does. I got a pretty smiley face. I am CD14.
> 
> DTD CD11 CD12 and hoping now for 3 days since didnt dtd yesterday......lol
> 
> Your brand of OPK must be different from mine because mine says to test in the afternoon. Well you better :sex: tonight and tomorrow! Good luck Try!Click to expand...

Nope I use ClearBlue digi's but I test twice a day. Once in the morning and once in the afternoon, since I seem to catch the surge in the morning.....Yesterdays lines were almost invisible and todays they are very dark!

Thanks for the Good Luck!!! Hope it works! :winkwink:


----------



## SugarFairy

Tiger, I'm gonna say it again in case you miss it on the other thread..........

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks Tiger. Did you get testing done after the 2nd mc or are you doing anything different? Sending you tons of sticky dust!

I got tested for blood clots and that was negative. They sent my baby off to get genetic testing just to find out that they couldn't harvest any cells b.c it needs to be done within 24hrs of the fetus dying which made me so made b.c your body takes a week to two weeks to realize the baby died before it naturally MC's. So I sent my baby to be chopped up for nothing when I could have buried him/her! Sorry for the rant but it still makes me angry how negligent they were. 

Besides that, I tried clomid this cycle. My charts showed a short luteal phase too. Even though I didn't have any tests done, they think my eggs weren't being matured enough before being released and the clomid is suppose to help with that. Unfortunately about not being tested, if you're estrogen levels are normal, the extra surge clomid promotes can be just as harmful when trying to conceive. :shrug: There's just no easy fixes sometimes.


----------



## kelster823

:hi: morning



> I hope this isnt going to be another long cycle for you. When you used soy before what CD did you O then

don't think I did.... I do not think it was strong enough

well ok I have lots to do- hope everyone in the States has a wonderful Thanksgiving tomorrow- my mom and I were going to go to the Macy's Day parade but it's gonna rain

talk to ya later


----------



## tryforbaby2

Have a great Thanksgiving Kels! :hugs:


----------



## cla

I hope you all have a great thanks-giving xxx


----------



## bluesky

Enjoy Thanksgiving American girls!


----------



## cla

Any news blue xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Definitely have a great Thanksgiving State side BnB girls!


----------



## bluesky

cla said:


> Any news blue xx

No honey, negative test this am :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

bluesky said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> any news blue xx
> 
> no honey, negative test this am :shrug:Click to expand...


crap :(


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh Blue :(

What Dpo are you???

I totally hate the end of every cycle.....sucks


----------



## bluesky

tryforbaby2 said:


> Oh Blue :(
> 
> What Dpo are you???
> 
> I totally hate the end of every cycle.....sucks

11dpo, although AF has'nt arrived and temps are up. I have cramps and back ache so know witchy woo is on her way. I will be totally shocked if not.

Just did another test, addicted or what. BFN :cry:


----------



## kelster823

> Just did another test, addicted or what

yyeessssssssss but sweetie I will say it again... you are NOT out until she shows...

my best friend- with her second pregnancy- didn't get a :bfp: til she was 2 weeks late

are you temping using FF?


----------



## bluesky

Yeah I have FF, just added you as a friend. Have a look and see what you think.

I know I should try and keep positive.. where is that slap smiley??


----------



## kelster823

Got it :winkwink:

ummm looking at your chart- NO WAY are u out yet hun- no way especially with the last 3 day temps.....


----------



## cla

You ain't out yet Hun until she shows her face xx


----------



## grandbleu

Off for the long weekend (Bday and Bding LOL! :) )- wishing all the rest of the November testers all the best luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## kelster823

ENJOY hun!!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Have fun with both Grand! :winkwink:


----------



## bluesky

Ok Im gonna take a chill pill and wait this out. 

Have a good weekend grandbleu!


----------



## cla

Have a good weekend grand xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Not addicted at all! You are a TTC'er!!! Good Luck! Fingers crossed! xxXXxx


----------



## cla

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY THANKSGIVINGXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
how are our lovely ladies in the uk, have you had any snow. i havent had any yet thankgod


----------



## kelster823

Thanks Cla :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Happy Thanksgiving.

Only a little bit of the white stuff here cla.

Well, did a ic test this am and neg. About 40 mins later got it out of the bin and there was an evap line. DH saw it too. I did have an evap at 7dpo. So im not getting my hopes up. Just did another ic and a superdrug 4 days before testing and they are both neggo. 

Will try harder tomo......


----------



## cla

Have you got a pic xxx


----------



## bluesky

No, it wouldnt show up anyway. Been reading up about evaps, they say you shouldnt look into them. blahhhhhh


----------



## cla

I wish they could do somthing to tests to stop them having them, we pay a fortune for tests and the show a faulse line.


----------



## bluesky

I know its making me go a little bit mad. I Have it here next to me and keep looking at it. Im gonna have to go to bed soon so I can wake up and test again..... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cla

Well have you tested xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

LOL.....I am anxiously awaiting the news too!!!


----------



## cla

She's taking her time isn't she lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

seems to be so!!!


----------



## cla

It looks like it's just us lol


----------



## mpepe32

I'm waiting too to see if blue tested lol!


----------



## cla

Where is she, I'm no good waiting xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I know.....I keep checking in whiledoing major housecleaning, and still a no show!!!

:lol:


----------



## bluesky

Hello, im here at last. Sorry to keep you all in suspense. Been a busy day at work and just got home. Well im afraid it was a BFN this am and have started spotting.... booooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Hope your all ok, the snow is falling here and looks pretty.

Have a good weekend xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh blue :hugs:

I have been waiting for you all morning. I am so sorry. TTC sucks most of the time doesnt it?....

Enjoy the snow! Wish we had some!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## cla

Oh blue I'm sorry Hun xxxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm sorry Blue. At least you can get that polyp removed now without any worry about how it might affect a future pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

:hugs: bluesky


----------



## tryforbaby2

well girls, November is almost over, so for those of us without a november bfp, I will see you all over in the December thread!!!

Good Luck to all of us!!!


----------



## cla

morning everybody xxx


----------



## bluesky

Hey Cla, hows things? x


----------



## cla

COLD thankgod we havent had any snow yet, please stay away lol
im fine i had my possitive opk yesterday and saturday so we have done the deed 3 times and i will try and get around keith tonight.
so does that make me 1dpo ???
how are you chic ??


----------



## bluesky

Oh we have had a bit of snow, and its cold. Im ok thanks, apart from my freezer has broken so all the food has thawed and gotta throw it away! 

Yes you would be 1dpo, excellent sounds like you have got plenty of BDing in. Good work. :dust: xxxx


----------



## cla

you should have put the food outside it would still be frozen lol
have you done any christmas shopping ??


----------



## bluesky

I know, its the freezer in the garage and cos its so cold it stops working, happened last year. I should have remembered it does that and would have made sure I had eaten everything.

Well I have got 3 presents so far, Im going shopping with my Mum tomo so hope to get more then. How about you? are you ready for it?


----------



## cla

we have got rian a ipad and some games at the moment, the little bugger opened one of his gifts saturday when it came through the post. so ive had to say it was keiths i could have killed him.
we havent got a big family so it wont take long, just wish i had more money


----------



## bluesky

oooppps. Little monkey, I remember opening presents and wrapping them up again when I was younger.... :haha:


----------



## cla

oh they have just said we are going to have snow, i really dont want none.
the thing is rians school wont shut so they will expect all the kids to go


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well, it looks like I will be joining the December thread now. :cry:


----------



## kelster823

ohh Blue hun I am so sorry :hugs:



> Well, it looks like I will be joining the December thread now

WHAT??? oooooh Tiger hun I am gutted- just sittin here with my mouth opened- stunned-shocked.. Massive BIG HUGS


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tigerlilies said:


> Well, it looks like I will be joining the December thread now. :cry:

Oh My God, Tiger. :cry: I, too, am gutted for you.
I am terribly sorry. 
So so sorry.


----------



## bluesky

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo Tiger, so sorry hun xxx


----------



## cla

Sorry tiger xxxx


----------



## mpepe32

Tiger - this just sucks that this keeps happening:hugs: so sorry

Baby dust for all of you ladies for December. 

AFM - This waiting to go back to the OB just depresses me. I keep imagining what things are wrong with me and what my blood work says. Can't wait until January hopefully so I can get back to TTC.


----------



## tryforbaby2

mpepe, I also cant wait for you to get your results back! I hope everything is fine!!! :flow:


----------



## grandbleu

*TIGERLILIES* - I burst into tears when I saw you said you would be with us in the December thread...I just hate to see girls have to come back here because it will always be for a sad reason...I am just so truly sorry for you and your OH - I can't imagine the sadness and pain you are in right now but wanted to let you know I am thinking about you and giving you a virtual hug :hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

tryforbaby2 said:


> mpepe, I also cant wait for you to get your results back! I hope everything is fine!!! :flow:

Thanks try so much for your support. It's nice to be able to come here to talk about things.:flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Of course, mpepe, anytime!!!

Thats why we have these forums!

If it werent for the girls on here I wouldnt know who to talk to about my MC, chemical pregnancies, and ttc.

I'd be lost without you ALL!!!

:dust:

COME ON GIRLS......ROLL AROUND IN THIS STUFF!!!! :rofl:

:dust:


----------



## kelster823

ohh ladies I have missed you guys

I have had a very busy weekend and now I have a HUGO project due for work by this Friday.......So if I finsih up on time I will be back with my "norm" posting ut for now I can only come in for a QUICK HI and to let you know I am thinking of ALL of you 

:hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Kels we miss u when ure not about. Good luck with the project!


----------



## grandbleu

*Kelster823* - good luck with your work project - hope it all goes well :)


----------



## cla

good luck with work hun xx


----------



## kelster823

thanks guys-- I'll be back soon. I promise :)


----------



## cla

Hurry up then lol


----------

